# In Cina CCTV2 annuncia: Robin Li acquista il Milan.



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Luglio 2016)

La TV di Stato cinese ha da poco annunciato che il giovane magnate Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan. L'annuncio è stato dato da un programma finanziario della TV di Stato che ha parlato di acquisto concluso, menzionando solo Robin Li come acquirente.

La notizia è letteralmente esplosa in Cina, tutti ne parlano nei servizi televisivi: Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan, spendendo 437M di dollari!

Link del servizio TV: sports.qq.com/a/20160715/045112.htm

Phoenix TV, importante tv cinese, ha contattato Baidu chiedendo conferme, ma il colosso si è trincerato dietro un NO COMMENT

Campopiano: la CCTV2 (equivalente della nostra Rai 2) da il clamoroso annuncio in diretta TV, dando l'affare praticamente per concluso. Si parla di 437M di dollari per il 70% del Milan (ma in realtà dalle ultime si sarebbe arrivati all'80%). La TV di Stato quindi ha mandato in onda diversi servizi sull'argomento, affermando che l'accordo sarebbe praticamente fatto dopo 3 mesi di negoziazioni. Phoenix TV, contattando il colosso Baidu ha provato a cercare conferma ma ha ricevuto soltanto un NO comment. 
Ma cosa si dice in Italia? Le firme ancora non sono arrivate. Anche oggi Galatioto e Franzosi hanno lavorato tutto il giorno, definendo anche la questione del 20% che i cinesi dovranno rilevare tra 2/3 anni. Siamo ai dettagli finali, le parti si sono prese il week end per schiarirsi le idee e ritrovarsi ad inizio settimana prossima per concludere tutto. Da una parte Fininvest e dall'altra Robin Li, ormai molto più di una semplice indiscrezione.

Sportmediaset: Finivest smentite quanto riportato in Cina.

Pagni su Twitter: la tv di stato cinese (CCTV2)sostiene che a comprare il Milan sarà Baidu In realtà alla cordata partecipa Robin Li ma a titolo personale.

Campopiano su Twitter: Charisco qui alcune cose: 1) La tv di stato cinese non ha parlato di firme avvenute, ma di affare concluso, due cose diverse. 
2) Il fatto che sia Robin Li,come risultava a me all'inizio e come adesso confermano dalla Cina,non vuol dire che non ci siano altri investitori. E' plausibile che lui possa essere con Baidu il frontman, ma questo lo vedremo. L'importante è che ci sia.
3)Toglietevi dalla testa che il preliminare possa coincidere con il closing: stanno lavorando per un accordo che sarà poi sancito a fine settembre. E' chiaro che per la complessità della trattativa, è quasi tutto nel preliminare, ma il closing è per quel dì.
4)l fatto che CCTV si sia esposta così, chiaramente, vuol dire che la notizia è più che fondata. Quindi pazientate e saprete
5) Ora che siamo in dirittura d'arrivo,fidatevi, anche per me è stata durissima, vi chiedo solo la cortesia di non farmi dire date

*L'Ansa riporta un virgolettato di Fininvest:"Indiscrezioni infondate".*


----------



## wfiesso (15 Luglio 2016)

Non so voi ma io necessito di un paio di mutande pulite....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2016)

Cosa?


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La TV di Stato cinese ha da poco annunciato che il giovane magnate Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan. L'annuncio è stato dato da un programma finanziario della TV di Stato che ha parlato di acquisto concluso, menzionando solo Robin Li come acquirente.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti.



con buona pace di sky?


----------



## Hammer (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La TV di Stato cinese ha da poco annunciato che il giovane magnate Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan. L'annuncio è stato dato da un programma finanziario della TV di Stato che ha parlato di acquisto concluso, menzionando solo Robin Li come acquirente.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti.



Il 6° uomo più ricco di Cina che ci acquista + altre cordate, dove devo firmare?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2016)

Boom.
Aspetto ancora un po' a tirare fuori la GIF.
Momento delicato, cautela e piedi per terra.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Luglio 2016)

non lo so io non riesco ad esaltarmi...non credo a nulla ormai...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2016)

Ma poi la TV di Stato cinese? Vuol dire che è fatta se danno loro la notizia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non lo so io non riesco ad esaltarmi...non credo a nulla ormai...



Anch'io sto cercando di mantenere raziocinio, ma un annuncio così della Tv di Stato Cinese è tanta roba.. se racconti frottole, ti tagliano una mano..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Luglio 2016)

*La notizia è letteralmente esplosa in Cina, tutti ne parlano nei servizi televisivi: Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan, spendendo 437M di dollari!*


----------



## malos (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La TV di Stato cinese ha da poco annunciato che il giovane magnate Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan. L'annuncio è stato dato da un programma finanziario della TV di Stato che ha parlato di acquisto concluso, menzionando solo Robin Li come acquirente.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti.



Fosse vero speriamo di essere la sua squadra di calcio di punta visto che non saremmo l'unica. Vediamo.


----------



## Hellscream (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La notizia è letteralmente esplosa in Cina, tutti ne parlano nei servizi televisivi: Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan, spendendo 437M di dollari!*



Non sono pochi 437?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La notizia è letteralmente esplosa in Cina, tutti ne parlano nei servizi televisivi: Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan, spendendo 437M di dollari!*


Voglio il rimbalzo in Italia. Poniamo fine a questa farsa del cedo/non cedo!


----------



## Hammer (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La notizia è letteralmente esplosa in Cina, tutti ne parlano nei servizi televisivi: Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan, spendendo 437M di dollari!*



Madonna

Ma mica Silvio ci quotava a 1000M di euro?


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Non so voi ma io necessito di un paio di mutande pulite....



Io una ventina. Sarà un'eiaculazione continua oggi.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (15 Luglio 2016)




----------



## ps18ps (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La notizia è letteralmente esplosa in Cina, tutti ne parlano nei servizi televisivi: Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan, spendendo 437M di dollari!*



bhe a questo punto mi aspetto notizie ufficiali da fininvest di conferma o smentita.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La notizia è letteralmente esplosa in Cina, tutti ne parlano nei servizi televisivi: Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan, spendendo 437M di dollari!*



e la danno per ufficiale!!!!! comunque si parla di cordata capeggiata da Robin Li che da quello che ho capito, avrà la quota maggioritaria.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (15 Luglio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Non sono pochi 437?



Sarebbe l'unica indicazione di una reale possibilità di vendita.
Credere che arrivi il pirla di turno che asseconda le richieste di Berlusconi invece era impossibile.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2016)

Il 15 di luglio.... il 15 di luglio....
signori saranno ore caldissime........


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La notizia è letteralmente esplosa in Cina, tutti ne parlano nei servizi televisivi: Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan, spendendo 437M di dollari!*


Ma poi che vuol dire? Closing?


----------



## malos (15 Luglio 2016)

390 ML di euro?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2016)

Mi lascio andare per un momento... un attimo di follia... solo per un post...

E se la juve avesse fretta di chiudere Higuain perchè teme che qualcun altro lo prenda?

Ok, chiudo qui, torno allo stato di prima


----------



## Sherlocked (15 Luglio 2016)

Si certo. L'ufficialità ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi lascio andare per un momento... un attimo di follia... solo per un post...
> 
> E se la juve avesse fretta di chiudere Higuain perchè teme che qualcun altro lo prenda?
> 
> Ok, chiudo qui, torno allo stato di prima


Bravo, chiudila qui


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

Tutto bello, tutto bellissimo, ma vogliamo vedere ste benedette firme.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2016)

Preliminare e closing assieme come diceva un nostro amico sul forum??? Fidanzamento e matrimonio nello stesso giorno????
Facciamo pure i figli sotto forma di calciomercato .....


----------



## Nick (15 Luglio 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Si certo. L'ufficialità ?



A borse chiuse in teoria  In Cina sono già chiuse.


----------



## Djici (15 Luglio 2016)

Se non e vero vi vengo a prendere uno ad uno cinesini


----------



## Doctore (15 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma poi la TV di Stato cinese? Vuol dire che è fatta se danno loro la notizia.



Robin li non esiste...e B paga i giornalisti cinesi per dire falsità


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Luglio 2016)

Questi hanno già firmato e noi nemmeno lo sappiamo !


----------



## Doctore (15 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tutto bello, tutto bellissimo, ma vogliamo vedere ste benedette firme.



e il bonifico??


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Robin li non esiste...e B paga i giornalisti cinesi per dire falsità


La Cina non esiste.


----------



## Snake (15 Luglio 2016)

c'è il video su twitter


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (15 Luglio 2016)

tasto F5 con la mano sinistra e mano destra libera e pronta all'uso...lubrificante a portata di mano ovviamente...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> c'è il video su twitter


Dove, cosa...


----------



## Black (15 Luglio 2016)

ma allora è vera o no sta notizia? come mai i media italiani non dicono nulla?
mi aspettavo anche annuncio di fininvest.

ps oggi è il 15...


----------



## Coripra (15 Luglio 2016)

Capperi... mi assento mezz'ora e succede questo? 
Se volete mi assento ancora un'oretta


----------



## beleno (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La notizia è letteralmente esplosa in Cina, tutti ne parlano nei servizi televisivi: Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan, spendendo 437M di dollari!*



390M di euro per l'80% fa circa 500M per il 100% debiti esclusi, ci siamo più o meno come valutazione in base a quanto supposto in precedenza da Campopiano, sbaglio?


----------



## smallball (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La notizia è letteralmente esplosa in Cina, tutti ne parlano nei servizi televisivi: Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan, spendendo 437M di dollari!*



Boom,notizia splendida


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Capperi... mi assento mezz'ora e succede questo?
> Se volete mi assento ancora un'oretta


Cancella il tuo account, così firmano il closing in serata


----------



## __king george__ (15 Luglio 2016)

andate piano con l'entusiasmo...che poi se tra un ora arriva la smentita di baidu (magari di facciata) si va in depressione....ormai sarò anestetizzato dalle illusioni ma non riesco ad esaltarmi per ora


----------



## Coripra (15 Luglio 2016)

beleno ha scritto:


> 390M di euro per l'80% fa circa 500M per il 100% debiti esclusi, ci siamo più o meno come valutazione in base a quanto supposto in precedenza da Campopiano, sbaglio?



Da qualche parte parlano del 70% per quella cifra


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Capperi... mi assento mezz'ora e succede questo?
> Se volete mi assento ancora un'oretta



Aggiorniamoci domani Coripra.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2016)

Se l'annuncio ufficiale arrivasse oggi stesso, il 15 annunciato, Campopiano diventerebbe istantaneamente nuovo Dio rossonero dopo Labbarba. 
Tutti con il suo avatar al posto dei vari obsoleti Maldini, Sheva, Baresi, Kakà etc..


----------



## danykz (15 Luglio 2016)

Ragazzi, vi prego mi sto sentendo male, se tutto ciò fosse una farsa, potrei MORIRE!


----------



## wfiesso (15 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io una ventina. Sarà un'eiaculazione continua oggi.



Aspettiamo conferme prima di bagnarci... me sto a senti male


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Luglio 2016)

Calma raga...calma.  
Comunque la bomba è stata sganciata a borse chiuse. Ora mi aspetto le smentite di Robin Li, se non ci saranno è definitivamente fatta!


----------



## goleador 70 (15 Luglio 2016)

Sto male ragazzi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> andate piano con l'entusiasmo...che poi se tra un ora arriva la smentita di baidu (magari di facciata) si va in depressione....ormai sarò anestetizzato dalle illusioni ma non riesco ad esaltarmi per ora


Sono d'accordo con te, ma che cavolo, non c'è da fidarsi nemmeno della TV di Stato cinese? Cioè, se Berlusconi riesce a corrompere Xi Jinping per lanciare notizie farsa...


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> andate piano con l'entusiasmo...che poi se tra un ora arriva la smentita di baidu (magari di facciata) si va in depressione....ormai sarò anestetizzato dalle illusioni ma non riesco ad esaltarmi per ora



Prepara una bottiglia buona giorgio... che' stasera ti anestetizzi col dio bacco!!!!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> andate piano con l'entusiasmo...che poi se tra un ora arriva la smentita di baidu (magari di facciata) si va in depressione....ormai sarò anestetizzato dalle illusioni ma non riesco ad esaltarmi per ora



La notizia è uscita anche sulla pagina ufficiale di Baidu.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma poi la TV di Stato cinese? Vuol dire che è fatta se danno loro la notizia.



Si anche perche sai , sono in regime.. se dicono una bugia gli tagliano ma mano .


----------



## wfiesso (15 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se l'annuncio ufficiale arrivasse oggi stesso, il 15 annunciato, Campopiano diventerebbe istantaneamente nuovo Dio rossonero dopo Labbarba.
> Tutti con il suo avatar al posto dei vari obsoleti Maldini, Sheva, Baresi, Kakà etc..



Aspettiamo conferme...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (15 Luglio 2016)

Pagina ufficiale di Baidu sul Milan


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> La notizia è uscita anche sulla pagina ufficiale di Baidu.


Cosa? Posta tutto!


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, ma che cavolo, non c'è da fidarsi nemmeno della TV di Stato cinese? Cioè, se Berlusconi riesce a corrompere Xi Jinping per lanciare notizie farsa...



soprattutto considerando QUANTO parlano i cinesi........


----------



## Coripra (15 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> La notizia è uscita anche sulla pagina ufficiale di Baidu.



E allora.... ma vieni!!!! (le bandiere dopo)


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Pagina ufficiale di Baidu sul Milan



Chi traduce????


----------



## Kaw (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La TV di Stato cinese ha da poco annunciato che il giovane magnate Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan. L'annuncio è stato dato da un programma finanziario della TV di Stato che ha parlato di acquisto concluso, menzionando solo Robin Li come acquirente.
> 
> La notizia è letteralmente esplosa in Cina, tutti ne parlano nei servizi televisivi: Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan, spendendo 437M di dollari!


Non mi faccio fregare, calma e sangue freddo.
Vediamo cosa dicono da "questa parte"...


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Pagina ufficiale di Baidu sul Milan



Ora biosgna capire che c'è scritto.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo conferme...



Santo subito. E re dell'est al fianco destro come apostolo.


----------



## Snake (15 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2016)

Pescate il primo cinese per strada e fategli tradurre quella pagina!
Qui potrebbe esserci l'annuncio ufficiale!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cosa? Posta tutto!



la ha postata qualcuno anche nel thread , ma se vai su twitter la vedi sicuro.


----------



## Hammer (15 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se l'annuncio ufficiale arrivasse oggi stesso, il 15 annunciato, Campopiano diventerebbe istantaneamente nuovo Dio rossonero dopo Labbarba.
> Tutti con il suo avatar al posto dei vari obsoleti Maldini, Sheva, Baresi, Kakà etc..



Sono a pronto a metterlo come immagine


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si anche perche sai , sono in regime.. se dicono una bugia gli tagliano ma mano .



galliani fosse cinese sarebbe praticamente capitan uncino...


----------



## koti (15 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Pagina ufficiale di Baidu sul Milan


Qualcuno traduca! Sto impazzendo


----------



## Dany20 (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La TV di Stato cinese ha da poco annunciato che il giovane magnate Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan. L'annuncio è stato dato da un programma finanziario della TV di Stato che ha parlato di acquisto concluso, menzionando solo Robin Li come acquirente.
> 
> La notizia è letteralmente esplosa in Cina, tutti ne parlano nei servizi televisivi: Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan, spendendo 437M di dollari!
> 
> Link del servizio TV: sports.qq.com/a/20160715/045112.htm


Io rimango coi piedi per terra.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La TV di Stato cinese ha da poco annunciato che il giovane magnate Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan. L'annuncio è stato dato da un programma finanziario della TV di Stato che ha parlato di acquisto concluso, menzionando solo Robin Li come acquirente.
> 
> La notizia è letteralmente esplosa in Cina, tutti ne parlano nei servizi televisivi: Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan, spendendo 437M di dollari!
> 
> Link del servizio TV: sports.qq.com/a/20160715/045112.htm



*Aggiornato col servizio TV, la pagina di Baidu credo sia una specie di Wikipedia cinese presente sul motore di ricerca Baidu, non il sito ufficiale di Baidu (infatti rimanda alla notizia della TV di Stato)*


----------



## Djici (15 Luglio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Chi traduce????



google lo fa sbrigatevi


----------



## Ciachi (15 Luglio 2016)

Su Sky il nulla più profondo!!!


----------



## martinmilan (15 Luglio 2016)

NON CI POSSO CREDERE!!!!!!!!

ROBIN LI è il miglior presidente che potesse capitarci...Sono al settimo cielo davvero...vi amo tutti!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Pagina ufficiale di Baidu sul Milan



Baidu ha semplicemente riportato la notizia , non vuol dire che ci ha acquistato .. occorre che SUBITO qualcuno traduca .


----------



## Dany20 (15 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Pagina ufficiale di Baidu sul Milan


Rimaniamo cauti.


----------



## Andre96 (15 Luglio 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se non e vero vi vengo a prendere uno ad uno cinesini



Ahahahha mi hai steso ma ci metterai un bel po', hai scelto il paese sbagliato


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Aggiornato col servizio TV, la pagina di Baidu credo sia una specie di Wikipedia cinese presente sul motore di ricerca Baidu, non il sito ufficiale di Baidu (infatti rimanda alla notizia della TV di Stato)*



Esatto re, stavo appena per scriverlo. E' come una ricerca su google (infatti baidu è un motore di ricerca).


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Baidu ha semplicemente riportato la notizia , non vuol dire che ci ha acquistato .. occorre che SUBITO qualcuno traduca .



Baidu potrebbe aver riportato la notizia , infatti da google mi pare di aver capito che cita la tv di stato cinese.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Aggiornato col servizio TV, la pagina di Baidu credo sia una specie di Wikipedia cinese presente sul motore di ricerca Baidu, non il sito ufficiale di Baidu (infatti rimanda alla notizia della TV di Stato)*



Si è vero, infatti accanto alla data 15/07/2016 si legge "CCTV".. semplicemente riporta la notizia, non è un annuncio.

Calma, calma.


----------



## Coripra (15 Luglio 2016)

edit


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (15 Luglio 2016)

a che ora chiudono le borse???...sia in Cina che in Italia???


----------



## malos (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Aggiornato col servizio TV, la pagina di Baidu credo sia una specie di Wikipedia cinese presente sul motore di ricerca Baidu, non il sito ufficiale di Baidu (infatti rimanda alla notizia della TV di Stato)*



Che nervoso! C'è pure il commento di opinionisti ma ovviamente non capisco na mazza


----------



## ps18ps (15 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> a che ora chiudono le borse???...sia in Cina che in Italia???



in cina sono chiuse da ore,in italia mi sembra alle 17:30


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2016)

La Gazzetta ovviamente dà spazio alle dichiarazioni di finocchietto, il Milan neanche in nota...


----------



## ps18ps (15 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta ovviamente dà spazio alle dichiarazioni di finocchietto, il Milan neanche in nota...



si anche sportmediaset e sky taciono


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (15 Luglio 2016)

*Presenti oltre a Robin Li l'azienda Maotai , Jack Ma E Xu Jiayin*


----------



## malos (15 Luglio 2016)

In Italia tutti sul pezzo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Luglio 2016)

Su twitter Re dice di stare attenti a questa pagina che riporta i comunicati stampa di Baidu:

ir.baidu.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=188488&p=irol-news


----------



## malos (15 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Presenti oltre a Robin Li l'azienda Maotai , Jack Ma E Xu Jiayin*


----------



## ps18ps (15 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Presenti oltre a Robin Li l'azienda Maotai , Jack Ma E Xu Jiayin*



tutti pesci piccoli insomma


----------



## Djici (15 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Presenti oltre a Robin Li l'azienda Maotai , Jack Ma E Xu Jiayin*



 schizzamenti a gogo


----------



## Roger84 (15 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Presenti oltre a Robin Li l'azienda Maotai , Jack Ma E Xu Jiayin*



Non riesco ancora ad eiaculare finchè non sarà ufficiale la cosa!!!!!


----------



## Freddiedevil (15 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Presenti oltre a Robin Li l'azienda Maotai , Jack Ma E Xu Jiayin*



Fonte? Sempre la tv cinese?


----------



## Snake (15 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Presenti oltre a Robin Li l'azienda Maotai , Jack Ma E Xu Jiayin*


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (15 Luglio 2016)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Fonte? Sempre la tv cinese?



si si


----------



## martinmilan (15 Luglio 2016)

Mi sento male...


----------



## wfiesso (15 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Presenti oltre a Robin Li l'azienda Maotai , Jack Ma E Xu Jiayin*



Che cosaaaaa???? 
Stiamo calmi ho paura che sia una bufala.... non sono abituato alle buone notizie.... dio mio sono a rischio squirting feroce


----------



## malos (15 Luglio 2016)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Fonte? Sempre la tv cinese?



Penso di si anche perchè in Italia c'è un silenzio assordante per ora.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Presenti oltre a Robin Li l'azienda Maotai , Jack Ma E Xu Jiayin*



Dove lo leggi? Riporta la fonte


----------



## Victorss (15 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Presenti oltre a Robin Li l'azienda Maotai , Jack Ma E Xu Jiayin*



Se è vero, stasera vomito.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Presenti oltre a Robin Li l'azienda Maotai , Jack Ma E Xu Jiayin*



fonte?...raga andiamoci piano....cerchiamo di essere sicuri.


----------



## martinmilan (15 Luglio 2016)

Giuro che ho avuto un colpetto al cuore...


----------



## Coripra (15 Luglio 2016)

Ma perchè in Italia ne parla sono la testata online innominabile?
(mentre scrivo c'è un cinese che parla alla tv ma google non traduce.... )


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Presenti oltre a Robin Li l'azienda Maotai , Jack Ma E Xu Jiayin*



Sto male.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Presenti oltre a Robin Li l'azienda Maotai , Jack Ma E Xu Jiayin*



Hai sbagliato a scrivere l'azienda di alcolici o è proprio un'altra azienda?

Jack Ma conferma Evergrande. Xu Jiayin invece? Non ricordo sia stato nominato in passato?

Ehhhh ma i veri cinesi hanno preso l'inter..


----------



## neversayconte (15 Luglio 2016)

Aspetto le smentite


----------



## markjordan (15 Luglio 2016)

se ci saranno novita' penso arriveranno dopo le 17.30


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Presenti oltre a Robin Li l'azienda Maotai , Jack Ma E Xu Jiayin*



no non ci credo , sarebbe troppo .


----------



## Victorss (15 Luglio 2016)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Hai sbagliato a scrivere l'azienda di alcolici o è proprio un'altra azienda?
> 
> Jack Ma conferma Evergrande. Xu Jiayin invece? Non ricordo sia stato nominato in passato?
> 
> Ehhhh ma i veri cinesi hanno preso l'inter..



Xu jiayin è sempre di evergrande..


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (15 Luglio 2016)

La fonte è sempre la tv cinese di stato...ha detto questi nomi oltre a Robin Li....


----------



## Black (15 Luglio 2016)

ma quindi ammesso sia vera la notizia siamo già al closing?


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2016)

Nel video fanno vedere chi sono gli acquirenti !!! ma non si capisce na mazza se stanno ricapitolando tutte le squadre cinesi o sono i nomi degli acquirenti . 

Fammi vedere Robin Li poi quello del Socheaux ( non so come si scrive ) e quello dell Atletico che sono dentro la cordata , ma finche non troviamo qualcuno che traduce non si capisce nulla .


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Luglio 2016)

Sono fiducioso. L'ufficialità verrà data oggi alla chiusura della borsa Cinese ne sono sicuro.

Lo stato fa uscire la notizia verso le 15 così la borsa impazzisce e le quote di Robin Li schizzano alle stelle. Alla chiusura della borsa Cinese si da l'annuncio ufficiale !!


----------



## wfiesso (15 Luglio 2016)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Hai sbagliato a scrivere l'azienda di alcolici o è proprio un'altra azienda?
> 
> Jack Ma conferma Evergrande. Xu Jiayin invece? Non ricordo sia stato nominato in passato?
> 
> Ehhhh ma i veri cinesi hanno preso l'inter..



Calma, aspettiamo.conferme... e spero arrivino perché ho dei sassolini.....


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> ma quindi ammesso sia vera la notizia siamo già al closing?



no , sempre settembre bisogna aspettare .. però questo preliminare è a tutti gli effetti un closing per come è stato formulato e soprattutto per i 100 milioni di penale che nessuno vorrà pagare .


----------



## markjordan (15 Luglio 2016)

se non e' vero limazu


----------



## Freddiedevil (15 Luglio 2016)

Non vedo l'ora di dire agli juventini che possono cominciare a farsi la cacchina addosso


----------



## Kazarian88 (15 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Presenti oltre a Robin Li l'azienda Maotai , Jack Ma E Xu Jiayin*


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Luglio 2016)

Raga se non viene riportata la notizia dai maggiori organi di stampa un motivo ci sarà. Evidentemente non hanno riscontri con Fininvest. Aspettiamo comunque. Io penso che a breve potrebbero esserci smentite.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (15 Luglio 2016)

Ma quindi diventeremo una filiale del wolverhampton?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Luglio 2016)

Pare che al momento da Fininvest non giungano conferme


----------



## pazzomania (15 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Sono fiducioso. L'ufficialità verrà data oggi alla chiusura della borsa Cinese ne sono sicuro.
> 
> Lo stato fa uscire la notizia verso le 15 così la borsa impazzisce e le quote di Robin Li schizzano alle stelle. Alla chiusura della borsa Cinese si da l'annuncio ufficiale !!



AHAHAHAHA.

Hai già iniziato a bere il Moutai per caso?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Luglio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> AHAHAHAHA.
> 
> Hai già iniziato a bere il Moutai?



HAHAH ho visto troppi film.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Luglio 2016)

Finché Fininvest non conferma che è stato firmato e dice i nomi io non mi sbilancio..

Robin Li sarebbe il top comunque, se poi è supportato da altri...vabbé, non mi esprimo


----------



## pazzomania (15 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> HAHAH ho visto troppi film.



Non era una battuta la mia.

Le borse Cinesi sono chiuse da circa 8 ore ormai


----------



## wfiesso (15 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Raga se non viene riportata la notizia dai maggiori organi di stampo un motivo ci sarà. Evidentemente non hanno riscontri con Fininvest. Aspettiamo comunque. Io penso che a breve potrebbero esserci smentite.



Infatti stiamo calmi.... certo però che la TV cinese ha sparato.una una bufala li impiccheranno tutti :/


----------



## pazzomania (15 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Finché Fininvest non conferma che è stato firmato e dice i nomi io non mi sbilancio..
> 
> Robin Li sarebbe il top comunque, se poi è supportato da altri...vabbé, non mi esprimo



Per assurdo sarebbe meglio Robin Li da solo, in quanto sarebbe più spinto a portare in Milan in vetta al mondo.

Ma cozzerebbe con quanto detto da 3 mesi, quindi dubito...


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Raga se non viene riportata la notizia dai maggiori organi di stampa un motivo ci sarà. Evidentemente non hanno riscontri con Fininvest. Aspettiamo comunque. Io penso che a breve potrebbero esserci smentite.



No forse non ti è chiaro che se una TV di stato CINESE dove c'è dittatura riposta una notizia al 99% è vera soprattutto se si parla di partecipazione statale . 
Secondo te il direttore della tv rischia la vita per far piacere al nano ?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (15 Luglio 2016)

Ora bisogna aspettare solo 2 cose :

- la chiusura della borsa
- eventuale smentita UFFiCIALE (non i vari spifferi inventati) di Fininvest


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Raga se non viene riportata la notizia dai maggiori organi di stampa un motivo ci sarà. Evidentemente non hanno riscontri con Fininvest. Aspettiamo comunque. Io penso che a breve potrebbero esserci smentite.



Non possono smentire ciò che è vero, comunque dubito abbiano firmato... aspettiamo l'aggiornamento di Campopiano


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Infatti stiamo calmi.... certo però che la TV cinese ha sparato.una una bufala li impiccheranno tutti :/



Ma sapete che regime di informazione vige in Cina? Se si espongono a questi livelli vuol dire che è fatta. Lì non sono mica pennivendoli come qui, anzi hanno il bavaglio.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Infatti stiamo calmi.... certo però che la TV cinese ha sparato.una una bufala li impiccheranno tutti :/



Vero, ma non è la prima volta che sparano. Certo per come si stanno esponendo, credo che abbiano le dovute conferme, però aspettiamo. Se non arrivano smentite in giornata, allora mutane croccanti a non finire. E me ne frego altamente di Fininvest che fa filtrare smentite.


----------



## Nicktedo81 (15 Luglio 2016)

Anche fosse,Fino alla chiusura delle borse, Fininvest non può dire assolutamente nulla...


----------



## martinmilan (15 Luglio 2016)

eh no è...avete scassato le balle per mesi dicendo che la Tv cinese non può mentire e ora mi aspetto che non sia una bufala...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Luglio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non era una battuta la mia.
> 
> Le borse Cinesi sono chiuse da circa 8 ore ormai



la mia si , non ci capisco nulla di borse ecc XD.


----------



## Giangy (15 Luglio 2016)

Io spero abbiano già firmato... ma credo non sarà cosi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2016)

*Campopiano twitta: "calma". *


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No forse non ti è chiaro che se una TV di stato CINESE dove c'è dittatura riposta una notizia al 99% è vera soprattutto se si parla di partecipazione statale .
> Secondo te il direttore della tv rischia la vita per far piacere al nano ?



No no, quale piacere al nano. Dico solo di andarci molto piano. Aspettiamo questa giornata per vedere come finisce. Se piovono smentite, abbiamo esultato per nulla. Se invece faranno finta di niente, allora possiamo cominciare ad ubriacarci.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2016)

Nicktedo81 ha scritto:


> Anche fosse,Fino alla chiusura delle borse, Fininvest non può dire assolutamente nulla...



Perchè , se vogliono lo dicono eccome . Il titolo gli fa un balzo del 20% in 2 minuti .


----------



## __king george__ (15 Luglio 2016)

io sul sito ufficiale cctv non trovo nulla


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (15 Luglio 2016)

*Tra poco articolo di Campopiano*


----------



## martinmilan (15 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *Campopiano twitta: "calma". *



wuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa io distruggo tuttooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2016)

Domanda per tutti , ma voi vi immaginate tra un po' quando il MILAN non c'entrerà più nulla se non marginalmente con Fininvest / Berlusconi e maiali vari ?? 

ma vi immaginate che bello ?


----------



## Coripra (15 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> eh no è...avete scassato le balle per mesi dicendo che la Tv cinese non può mentire e ora mi aspetto che non sia una bufala...



Ho capito cosa è successo: il servizio era pronto da un pezzo, e dovevano mandarlo in onda a tempo debito, a preliminare firmato, senonchè, come nei più beceri film di terza categoria, due impiegati impegnati a far sesso hanno inavvertitamente premuto il pulsante sbagliato e...


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io sul sito ufficiale cctv non trovo nulla



C'è il link nella prima pagina del thread per vedere il servizio tv .


----------



## Coripra (15 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Domanda per tutti , ma voi vi immaginate tra un po' quando il MILAN non c'entrerà più nulla se non marginalmente con Fininvest / Berlusconi e maiali vari ??
> 
> ma vi immaginate che bello ?



Ma di cosa parleremo???


----------



## Memories of the Time (15 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Domanda per tutti , ma voi vi immaginate tra un po' quando il MILAN non c'entrerà più nulla se non marginalmente con Fininvest / Berlusconi e maiali vari ??
> 
> ma vi immaginate che bello ?



La dignità, finalmente


----------



## marcokaka (15 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *Campopiano twitta: "calma". *



Strano... é la prima volta che glielo sento dire


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Ma di cosa parleremo???



c'è una sezione dedicata alla figa.


----------



## pablog1585 (15 Luglio 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Ma quindi diventeremo una filiale del wolverhampton?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Luglio 2016)

*Campopiano: tra poco tutti gli aggiornamenti circa l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Baidu e Robin Li.*


----------



## Coripra (15 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> c'è una sezione dedicata alla figa.



Ah quella è tra i preferiti


----------



## wfiesso (15 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> c'è una sezione dedicata alla figa.


----------



## martinmilan (15 Luglio 2016)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> *La dignità*, finalmente



che strano suono che fa pronunciare quella parola...è quasi nuovo..


----------



## robs91 (15 Luglio 2016)

La stessa TV due mesi fa parlava di componenti della cordata diversi da quelli che dice ora.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Luglio 2016)

Le smentite fatte filtrare da Fininvest lasciano il tempo che trovano, perché non fanno un comunicato ufficiale con la giusta smentita? strano...vediamo.


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *Campopiano twitta: "calma". *



Che potrà dire? Farà un articoloa se copiando la notizia cinese


----------



## TheZio (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: tra poco tutti gli aggiornamenti circa l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Baidu e Robin Li.*



Qua tra fegato e cuore si necessita di trapianti urgenti...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Le smentite fatte filtrare da Fininvest lasciano il tempo che trovano, perché non fanno un comunicato ufficiale con la giusta smentita? strano...vediamo.



Non arriverà nessuna smentita ufficiale per un semplice motivo: la settimana prossima verrebbe smentito


----------



## Coripra (15 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Che potrà dire? Farà un articoloa se copiando la notizia cinese



Almeno ce l'avremo tradotto.


----------



## martinmilan (15 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: tra poco tutti gli aggiornamenti circa l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Baidu e Robin Li.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## pablog1585 (15 Luglio 2016)

questa è la traduzione di google dell'articolo linkato da CCTV su Baidu... l'ho fatta ora dall'ufficio...



> *Questo trench ! Baidu $ 437.000.000 acquisizione di Milan*
> 
> Huijin , il 15 luglio (Bernama ) - Secondo CCTV ha riferito che Baidu trattative con il club italiano del Milan è stato il progresso , Li pagherà $ 437.000.000 acquisizione del Milan .
> 
> ...


----------



## Djici (15 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora ANSiA: il direttore di CCTV è sulla cima della Shangai Tower e minaccia di buttarsi...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non arriverà nessuna smentita ufficiale per un semplice motivo: la settimana prossima verrebbe smentito



no dai . Si deve chiudere oggi , ora non riesco ad aspettare il fine settimana.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (15 Luglio 2016)

non ero così in ansia dal rigore di Sheva


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora ANSiA: il direttore di CCTV è sulla cima della Shangai Tower e minaccia di buttarsi...



Non è che minaccia, se racconta frottole lo butta giù direttamente il regime


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> non ero così in ansia dal rigore di Sheva



Non ero cosi in ansia da quando mia madre mi disse " Lollo la zia ti ha visto fumare "


----------



## wfiesso (15 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Almeno ce l'avremo tradotto.



Ma gli rispondi pure , é li che spera salti tutto x dare contro a Campopiano

Cmq attendiamo.conferme o smentite che qua il rischio di infarti è altissimo e fin ora abbiamo "solo" il servizio della TV cinese


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> no dai . Si deve chiudere oggi , ora non riesco ad aspettare il fine settimana.



il fine settimana vogliamo i bottiiiiii


----------



## martinmilan (15 Luglio 2016)

Perlomeno cade il mito che la CCTV rimbalza notizie dall'Italia....queste sono indiscrezioni tutte loro...

Ora vediamo se rimane il mito della super affidibilità della Tv di stato cinese.


----------



## robs91 (15 Luglio 2016)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> questa è la traduzione di google dell'articolo linkato da CCTV su Baidu... l'ho fatta ora dall'ufficio...


Quindi parla di progressi nella trattativa.Non dice che è fatta.


----------



## wfiesso (15 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non ero cosi in ansia da quando mia madre mi disse " Lollo la zia ti ha visto fumare "



Io da quando la ragazza mi.disse "ho un ritardo di 2 settimane"


----------



## Djici (15 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> no dai . Si deve chiudere oggi , ora non riesco ad aspettare il fine settimana.



Io non parto in ferie se prima non firmano.
E dovrei partire domani matina.

Come faccio a spiegarlo a mia moglie ?


----------



## pablog1585 (15 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Quindi parla di progressi nella trattativa.Non dice che è fatta.



così pare


----------



## martinmilan (15 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Ma gli rispondi pure , é li che spera salti tutto x dare contro a Campopiano
> 
> Cmq attendiamo.conferme o smentite che qua il rischio di infarti è altissimo e fin ora abbiamo "solo" il servizio della TV cinese



Io ho avuto un piccolo scompenso appena ho letto la news...un piccolo formicolio...ho dovuto calmarmi..


----------



## Djici (15 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Io da quando la ragazza mi.disse "ho un ritardo di 2 settimane"


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Luglio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> il fine settimana vogliamo i bottiiiiii



voglio distruggermi sabato e domenica con il liquore Maotai


----------



## __king george__ (15 Luglio 2016)

in italia ancora non rimbalza nulla...si parla solo di higuain alla juve e dei lamenti del mancio


----------



## cris (15 Luglio 2016)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> questa è la traduzione di google dell'articolo linkato da CCTV su Baidu... l'ho fatta ora dall'ufficio...



Leggendo, sembre tutt'altro che una conferma, mam semplicemente un riportare che la trattativa avanza


----------



## Isao (15 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Quindi parla di progressi nella trattativa.Non dice che è fatta.



Anche io la leggo così. Una testata non molto credibile ha fatto un articolo su una smentita da uomini fininvest. C'è da capire cosa si dice nel servizio. Se il tono è quello dell'articolo, mi sa che abbiamo sprecato bottiglie.


----------



## pablog1585 (15 Luglio 2016)

cris ha scritto:


> Leggendo, sembre tutt'altro che una conferma, mam semplicemente un riportare che la trattativa avanza



un calma nerosurosso in sostanza...


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> voglio distruggermi sabato e domenica con il liquore Maotai



Con quel che resta del fegato...... sarà durissima


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Luglio 2016)

*Phoenix TV, importante tv cinese, ha contattato Baidu chiedendo conferme, ma il colosso si è trincerato dietro un NO COMMENT*


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Quindi parla di progressi nella trattativa.Non dice che è fatta.



un #tuttoplocede????
NOOOOOOO


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2016)

Aspettate l'articolo di campopianoooooooo 

Oh raga avete la capacità di esaltarvi e deprimervi in 5 pagine di Thread ... hahaha


----------



## Coripra (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Phoenix TV, importante tv cinese, ha contattato Baidu chiedendo conferme, ma il colosso si è trincerato dietro un NO COMMENT*



Il che è positivo


----------



## wfiesso (15 Luglio 2016)

Isao ha scritto:


> Anche io la leggo così. Una testata non molto credibile ha fatto un articolo su una smentita da uomini fininvest. C'è da capire cosa si dice nel servizio. Se il tono è quello dell'articolo, mi sa che abbiamo sprecato bottiglie.



Infatti mi.sa che é stato proprio.tradotto male il titolo della notizia ... strano però, il tipo ci lavora li... forse è solo una conferma che Li è il capo cordata


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Phoenix TV, importante tv cinese, ha contattato Baidu chiedendo conferme, ma il colosso si è trincerato dietro un NO COMMENT*



Che palle ste smentite , oramai siamo a mezzo metro dal traguardo .


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Phoenix TV, importante tv cinese, ha contattato Baidu chiedendo conferme, ma il colosso si è trincerato dietro un NO COMMENT*



speriamo sia solo una questione di chiusure borse....


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Phoenix TV, importante tv cinese, ha contattato Baidu chiedendo conferme, ma il colosso si è trincerato dietro un NO COMMENT*



Perfetto. Allora è fatta. Potevano smentire, ma non l'hanno fatto.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Phoenix TV, importante tv cinese, ha contattato Baidu chiedendo conferme, ma il colosso si è trincerato dietro un NO COMMENT*



dai cosììììììììììììììììì


----------



## wfiesso (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Phoenix TV, importante tv cinese, ha contattato Baidu chiedendo conferme, ma il colosso si è trincerato dietro un NO COMMENT*



Opinione tua? Buona notizia o meno?


----------



## ps18ps (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Phoenix TV, importante tv cinese, ha contattato Baidu chiedendo conferme, ma il colosso si è trincerato dietro un NO COMMENT*



ottima notizia. è quasi una conferma


----------



## Coripra (15 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Infatti mi.sa che é stato proprio.tradotto male il titolo della notizia ... strano però, il tipo ci lavora li... forse è solo una conferma che Li è il capo cordata



Dalla traduzione fatta con google sembrava una conferma della trattativa, più che una conclusione


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che palle ste smentite , oramai siamo a mezzo metro dal traguardo .



Non è una smentita il No comment


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Aspettate l'articolo di campopianoooooooo
> 
> Oh raga avete la capacità di esaltarvi e deprimervi in 5 pagine di Thread ... hahaha



Crollo dei nervi ......


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Non è una smentita il No comment



Speriamo , si devono muovere che devo andare a correre ahahah


----------



## martinmilan (15 Luglio 2016)

No basta smentite...ortmai ho il kweichwoi moutai che mi esce dalle orecchie...vedo cinesi dappertuttoooo


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Dalla traduzione fatta con google sembrava una conferma della trattativa, più che una conclusione



Esattamente :S


----------



## Coripra (15 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Esattamente :S



Però l'ultimo "No Comment" devi ammettere che spinge nella direzione giusta


----------



## Isao (15 Luglio 2016)

#prayforACMilan #jesuisRobinLi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Phoenix TV, importante tv cinese, ha contattato Baidu chiedendo conferme, ma il colosso si è trincerato dietro un NO COMMENT*



No comment è quasi sempre l'equivalente di una conferma.

In questo momento il pelato ha iniziato l'incontro per Musacchio, e Milan Tv riportava che si chiude solo con la firma o cessione di Bacca.
Un altro indizio che la firma potrebbe arrivare dopo la chiusura delle borse?


----------



## Edric (15 Luglio 2016)

In attesa dell'articolo di Campopiano sono andato un po' di google translate da link ottenuti cercando Ac Milan su Baidu e filtrando alla sola data odierna per capire un po' meglio come fosse diffusa la news in Cina.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> No comment è quasi sempre l'equivalente di una conferma.
> 
> In questo momento il pelato ha iniziato l'incontro per Musacchio, e Milan Tv riportava che si chiude solo con la firma o cessione di Bacca.
> Un altro indizio che la firma potrebbe arrivare dopo la chiusura delle borse?



moggi docet : non confermo e non smentisco. Ed era sempre fatto.


----------



## martinmilan (15 Luglio 2016)

Io penso che Fininvest non possa annunciare nulla fino a chiusura delle borse italiane perchè avrebbe certamente una ricaduta...ma non sono un esperto in materia...


----------



## Jaqen (15 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Io penso che Fininvest non possa annunciare nulla fino a chiusura delle borse italiane perchè avrebbe certamente una ricaduta...ma non sono un esperto in materia...



Per me sarebbe tutto fuorché una ricaduta


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Però l'ultimo "No Comment" devi ammettere che spinge nella direzione giusta



Preghiamo....


----------



## enrico100 (15 Luglio 2016)

*


Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:



La TV di Stato cinese ha da poco annunciato che il giovane magnate Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan. L'annuncio è stato dato da un programma finanziario della TV di Stato che ha parlato di acquisto concluso, menzionando solo Robin Li come acquirente.

La notizia è letteralmente esplosa in Cina, tutti ne parlano nei servizi televisivi: Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan, spendendo 437M di dollari!

Link del servizio TV: sports.qq.com/a/20160715/045112.htm

Phoenix TV, importante tv cinese, ha contattato Baidu chiedendo conferme, ma il colosso si è trincerato dietro un NO COMMENT

Clicca per allargare...


*
Fininvest comunque non può dire nulla a riguardo prima della chiusura delle borse, altrimenti potrebbe avere ripercussioni sulle controllate quotate. Detto ciò, aspettiamo anche perché serve un CDA straordinario prima della firma, stando a quello che ci ha detto Campopiano. Have faith


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Luglio 2016)

Dove è Ravezzani che voleva sapere chi sono gli acquirenti, eccoli baluba


----------



## __king george__ (15 Luglio 2016)

ho capito ma una notizia del genere data da cctv perchè non è sul sito ufficiale appunto di cctv??


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Io penso che Fininvest non possa annunciare nulla fino a chiusura delle borse italiane perchè avrebbe certamente una ricaduta...ma non sono un esperto in materia...




Prendono +10 punti altro che ricaduta .


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2016)

occhio che la notizia è arrivata in italia....
Fantagazzetta.


----------



## Coripra (15 Luglio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Dove è Ravezzani che voleva sapere chi sono gli acquirenti, eccoli baluba



Baluba.... mitico, erano secoli che non lo sentivo!!!


----------



## wfiesso (15 Luglio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Dove è Ravezzani che voleva sapere chi sono gli acquirenti, eccoli baluba



Aspettiamo a toglierci i sassolini... aspettiamo.e restiamo con i piedi per terra, tra un ora e mezza chiudono le borse e sentiamo.che dicono


----------



## martinmilan (15 Luglio 2016)

Voglio proprio vedere se Fininvest smentisce ufficialmente...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2016)

Perché questa ufficialità non sia vera c'è solo una soluzione: abbiamo tutti capito male e la TV cinese ha annunciato il prosieguo della trattativa, anziché la conclusione. Non è possibile in alcun modo che la TV di Stato cinese abbia dato una notizia falsa circa l'acquisizione da parte di Robin Li.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Voglio proprio vedere se Fininvest smentisce ufficialmente...



Non ha confermato. Ma neppure smentito. Cosi ho letto almeno.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Luglio 2016)

Ripeto, per una bomba del genere, Fininvest è "obbligata", se non è vera, a smentire ufficialmente. Se non arriverà nessuna smentita, possiamo ubriacarci.


----------



## wfiesso (15 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché questa ufficialità non sia vera c'è solo una soluzione: abbiamo tutti capito male e la TV cinese ha annunciato il prosieguo della trattativa, anziché la conclusione. Non è possibile in alcun modo che la TV di Stato cinese abbia dato una notizia falsa circa l'acquisizione da parte di Robin Li.



Infatti io credo sia solo tradotto male, ma confermano la presenza di Li ... che di per se é una notizia splendida, tutto in dirittura d'arrivo ma ancora non ufficiale


----------



## wfiesso (15 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ripeto, per una bomba del genere, Fininvest è "obbligata", se non è vera, a smentire ufficialmente. Se non arriverà nessuna smentita, possiamo ubriacarci.



Vero pure questo


----------



## danykz (15 Luglio 2016)

Intanto pasquale ha retweettato il video postato dal ragazzo cinese


----------



## enrico100 (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La TV di Stato cinese ha da poco annunciato che il giovane magnate Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan. L'annuncio è stato dato da un programma finanziario della TV di Stato che ha parlato di acquisto concluso, menzionando solo Robin Li come acquirente.
> 
> La notizia è letteralmente esplosa in Cina, tutti ne parlano nei servizi televisivi: Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan, spendendo 437M di dollari!
> 
> ...


.


----------



## MasterGorgo (15 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché questa ufficialità non sia vera c'è solo una soluzione: abbiamo tutti capito male e la TV cinese ha annunciato il prosieguo della trattativa, anziché la conclusione. Non è possibile in alcun modo che la TV di Stato cinese abbia dato una notizia falsa circa l'acquisizione da parte di Robin Li.


 Presegue o chiude ? Robin o non Robin ? Pressione max a 450!!!


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Luglio 2016)

23 pagine di nulla mi sa. Quando arriverà la firma del preliminare lo verremo a sapere tramite l'ufficialità di Fininvest. Ad oggi l'unica cosa reale è lo slittamento a settimana prossima e una società senza un soldo bucato per chiudere un operazione di mercato


----------



## Coripra (15 Luglio 2016)

Ma la conferma che ci sia Robin Li è una vera bomba.
La firma dovrebbe esserci la settimana prossima.
Rimettete lo champagne in frigo, ma tenetecelo!


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> 23 pagine di nulla mi sa. Quando arriverà la firma del preliminare lo verremo a sapere tramite l'ufficialità di Fininvest. Ad oggi l'unica cosa reale è lo slittamento a settimana prossima e una società senza un soldo bucato per chiudere un operazione di mercato



Ti vedo positivA oggi


----------



## James Watson (15 Luglio 2016)

23 pagine di tensione...
Speriamo di non "arrivare alla fine del ***** per scoprire che è una shemale.."

Che tensione


----------



## Freddiedevil (15 Luglio 2016)

Vediamo che succede oggi pomeriggio.
In ogni caso il fatto che sia stato confermato Robin è una notizia che dovrebbe tranquillizzare gli animi di tutti quegli scettici che si domandavano perchè fin ora non era uscito nessun nome...sarebbe perfetto comunque chiudere oggi, altrimenti si dovrebbe aspettare settimana prossima, ed io personalmente non ce la faccio...troppa ansia!


----------



## Sherlocked (15 Luglio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> 23 pagine di nulla mi sa. Quando arriverà la firma del preliminare lo verremo a sapere tramite l'ufficialità di Fininvest. Ad oggi l'unica cosa reale è lo slittamento a settimana prossima e una società senza un soldo bucato per chiudere un operazione di mercato



Sono d'accordo. E' cosi e basta, il resto son chiacchiere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2016)

James Watson ha scritto:


> 23 pagine di tensione...
> Speriamo di non "arrivare alla fine del ***** per scoprire che è una shemale.."
> 
> Che tensione



JHhahahaha


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Luglio 2016)

Mi sta x prendere un infarto...23 pagine di palpitazioni...ma per me non firmano oggi...in caso contrario stasera mi spacco


----------



## Jaqen (15 Luglio 2016)

Comunque il CALMA di Campopiano vorrà dire solo che a brevissimo faranno le ultime firme. Oppure neanche lui sa quel che sta succedendo


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (15 Luglio 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Comunque il CALMA di Campopiano vorrà dire solo che a brevissimo faranno le ultime firme. Oppure neanche lui sa quel che sta succedendo



Pasquale è scomparso da tre quarti d'ora...starà chiamando Galatioto su ogni apparecchio possibile ed immaginario


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Luglio 2016)

Tutto tace...a quanto pare non è successo nulla..bello scherzetto..ci mancava in effetti a noi tifosi...


----------



## danykz (15 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tutto tace...a quanto pare non è successo nulla..bello scherzetto..ci mancava in effetti a noi tifosi...


Il silenzio in questo caso è POSITIVO!


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tutto tace...a quanto pare non è successo nulla..bello scherzetto..ci mancava in effetti a noi tifosi...



Tranquillo che adesso vado a correre poi quando torno abbiamo ceduto e compari Messi succede sempre così


----------



## __king george__ (15 Luglio 2016)

l'avevo detto alla prima pagina di questo topic di non esaltarsi troppo presto....ad ora sembra che per 24 pagine abbiamo parlato di nulla...come al solito del resto....


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ti vedo positivA oggi



Come Schwarzer


----------



## James Watson (15 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tranquillo che adesso vado a correre poi quando torno abbiamo ceduto e compari Messi succede sempre così



Lollo andiamo ad allenarci insieme? di solito quando io non guardo il milan per allenarmi il milan vince sempre..


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2016)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Lollo andiamo ad allenarci insieme? di solito quando io non guardo il milan per allenarmi il milan vince sempre..



Se lo facciamo insieme quando torniamo abbiamo venduto il milan comprato messi e ci danno una champions ad hONOREM


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tranquillo che adesso vado a correre poi quando torno abbiamo ceduto e compari Messi succede sempre così





James Watson ha scritto:


> Lollo andiamo ad allenarci insieme? di solito quando io non guardo il milan per allenarmi il milan vince sempre..



che state aspettando?


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Luglio 2016)

Il silenzio può essere positivo ma parliamoci chiaro, di solito ste cose non le tieni nascoste a lungo...

Speriamo avesse ragione campopiano e che si facesse tutto oggi


----------



## James Watson (15 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> che state aspettando?



Esco alle 18:30, prima ho una riunione politica..


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tutto tace...a quanto pare non è successo nulla..bello scherzetto..ci mancava in effetti a noi tifosi...



Già, sembra che a comprarci sia il titolare di Aumai di Abbiategrasso, pazienza


----------



## __king george__ (15 Luglio 2016)

non ne sta parlando nessuno di nessuno.....ma voi siete sicuri che la tv cinese sia cosi affidabile?? io ho l'impressione che questo valga per le notizie politiche ma per il resto molto meno...


----------



## Edric (15 Luglio 2016)

In attesa di chiarimenti da fonti italiane affidabili altri screen di fonti cinesi tradotte al volo per capire meglio come si sta diffondendo la notizia sulla pagine internet cinesi.






















Quel che è certo è che questa notizia di Robin Li come capo cordata è data dal canale finanziario della tv di stato cinese. 

Direi anche che, in ogni caso questa trasmissione dovrebbe *perlomeno *mettere la parola fine alla "tesi" dei cinesi "inventati" da Silvio...


----------



## wfiesso (15 Luglio 2016)

X i pessimisti: nel peggiore dei casi dopo la bomba lanciata dalla TV cinese avremo il nome del capocordata :Robin Li... volevate i nomi? Se non siete contenti neanche così non so che dirvi, prendete un valium o a fine mese non ci arrivate


----------



## James Watson (15 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se lo facciamo insieme quando torniamo abbiamo venduto il milan comprato messi e ci danno una champions ad hONOREM



Mi accontenterei di un posto di lavoro qualsiasi nella nuova società... (o meglio, di un posto di lavoro qualsiasi.)


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non ne sta parlando nessuno di nessuno.....ma voi siete sicuri che la tv cinese sia cosi affidabile?? io ho l'impressione che questo valga per le notizie politiche ma per il resto molto meno...



Beh sono in regime , se dicono una notizia falsa li appendono al primo cappio libero fai te .


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La TV di Stato cinese ha da poco annunciato che il giovane magnate Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan. L'annuncio è stato dato da un programma finanziario della TV di Stato che ha parlato di acquisto concluso, menzionando solo Robin Li come acquirente.
> 
> La notizia è letteralmente esplosa in Cina, tutti ne parlano nei servizi televisivi: Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan, spendendo 437M di dollari!
> 
> ...



Direi che la meta è quasi raggiunta. Sta per finire la farsa del "i cinesi non esistono" e quant'altro. Portatetici alla liberazione dal duo malefico!


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2016)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Mi accontenterei di un posto di lavoro qualsiasi nella nuova società... (o meglio, di un posto di lavoro qualsiasi.)



Sapremmo fare sicuramente meglio di quelli attuali o perlomeno la faremmo con molta più dedizione vista la vera fede milanista .


----------



## wfiesso (15 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> In attesa di chiarimenti da fonti italiane affidabili altri screen di fonti cinesi tradotte al volo per capire meglio come si sta diffondendo la notizia sulla pagine internet cinesi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I cinesi non esistono, sono creati da Silvio x illuderci e tu ci sei cascato in pieno, Robin Li non è altro che Piersilvio mascherato


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> I cinesi non esistono, sono creati da Silvio x illuderci e tu ci sei cascato in pieno, Robin Li non è altro che Piersilvio mascherato



Pier Li ...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (15 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Pier Li ...



e barbar ahn


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (15 Luglio 2016)

ma pasquale è andato direttamente a pechino??


----------



## wfiesso (15 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Pier Li ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ma pasquale è andato direttamente a pechino??



oh si deve muovere che devo andare a correreeeeeeee


----------



## ps18ps (15 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ma pasquale è andato direttamente a pechino??



mi stavo facendo la stessa domanda


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ma pasquale è andato direttamente a pechino??



Credo lo abbia chiamato semicit.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2016)

" Pronto si salve , c'è Pechino ? "


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> oh si deve muovere che devo andare a correreeeeeeee



Lollo per il bene di tutti vai a correre....


----------



## koti (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La TV di Stato cinese ha da poco annunciato che il giovane magnate Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan. L'annuncio è stato dato da un programma finanziario della TV di Stato che ha parlato di acquisto concluso, menzionando solo Robin Li come acquirente.
> 
> La notizia è letteralmente esplosa in Cina, tutti ne parlano nei servizi televisivi: Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan, spendendo 437M di dollari!
> 
> ...





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Direi che la meta è quasi raggiunta.* Sta per finire la farsa del "i cinesi non esistono" e quant'altro*. Portatetici alla liberazione dal duo malefico!


Oddio, non saprei. Sono straconvinto che moltissima gente non crederà alla cessione neanche dopo la firma del preliminare. Berlusconi ci ha sconvolti talmente tanto che ci fa vedere complotti e teatrini anche dove non ci sono.


----------



## Zani (15 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ma pasquale è andato direttamente a pechino??



Campopiano non esiste


----------



## Edric (15 Luglio 2016)

Zani ha scritto:


> Campopiano non esiste


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ma pasquale è andato direttamente a pechino??



Sta applicando la stessa tattica usata da fester nell'ultimo consiglio di amministrazione......


----------



## ildemone85 (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La TV di Stato cinese ha da poco annunciato che il giovane magnate Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan. L'annuncio è stato dato da un programma finanziario della TV di Stato che ha parlato di acquisto concluso, menzionando solo Robin Li come acquirente.
> 
> La notizia è letteralmente esplosa in Cina, tutti ne parlano nei servizi televisivi: Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan, spendendo 437M di dollari!
> 
> ...



quando ci saranno comunicati ufficiali da entrambe le parti, con nomi, cifre e percentuali scritte allora sarà tutto vero, per il resto, spiace dirlo, ma siamo ai solito proclami del nulla, situazione insopportabile


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2016)

Zani ha scritto:


> Campopiano non esiste


È un bot creato _ad hoc_ da Fininvest per mandare avanti la farsa della trattativa a nostra insaputa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Lollo per il bene di tutti vai a correre....



vado alle 17 sperando che cambogiano faccia sto benedetto articolo , se non c'è prima delle 17 aspettatevi il closing mentre io sono a correre .


----------



## Nick (15 Luglio 2016)

La composizione societaria del Milan risulta offline intanto.

[MENTION=173]Nick[/MENTION] No link esterno!


----------



## pablog1585 (15 Luglio 2016)

Zani ha scritto:


> Campopiano non esiste



potrebbe essere un bot di Fininvest...


----------



## Aragorn (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La TV di Stato cinese ha da poco annunciato che il giovane magnate Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan. L'annuncio è stato dato da un programma finanziario della TV di Stato che ha parlato di acquisto concluso, menzionando solo Robin Li come acquirente.
> 
> La notizia è letteralmente esplosa in Cina, tutti ne parlano nei servizi televisivi: Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan, spendendo 437M di dollari!
> 
> ...



very interesting


----------



## wfiesso (15 Luglio 2016)

Nick ha scritto:


> La composizione societaria del Milan risulta offline intanto.



Domanda però.... c'era prima di oggi?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Luglio 2016)

Attenzione, mio cuggino mi riferisce che il Milan non esiste, dalla visura camerale i cinesi all'ultimo hanno scoperto che in realtà è il Giannino Football Club


----------



## Coripra (15 Luglio 2016)

mmmm... vero....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La TV di Stato cinese ha da poco annunciato che il giovane magnate Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan. L'annuncio è stato dato da un programma finanziario della TV di Stato che ha parlato di acquisto concluso, menzionando solo Robin Li come acquirente.
> 
> La notizia è letteralmente esplosa in Cina, tutti ne parlano nei servizi televisivi: Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan, spendendo 437M di dollari!
> 
> ...



A questi livelli contano solo le smentite. Dubito abbiano firmato, ma la notizia della TV di Stato cinese ha tutte le vesti di una conferma governativa. Che in Cina è la massima conferma possibile.


----------



## Casnop (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La TV di Stato cinese ha da poco annunciato che il giovane magnate Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan. L'annuncio è stato dato da un programma finanziario della TV di Stato che ha parlato di acquisto concluso, menzionando solo Robin Li come acquirente.
> 
> La notizia è letteralmente esplosa in Cina, tutti ne parlano nei servizi televisivi: Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan, spendendo 437M di dollari!
> 
> ...


"The consortium, whose investors have a background in renewable energy and media...": Bloomberg, 15 aprile scorso. La classe non è acqua.


----------



## carlocarlo (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> A questi livelli contano solo le smentite. Dubito abbiano firmato, ma la notizia della TV di Stato cinese ha tutte le vesti di una conferma governativa. Che in Cina è la massima conferma possibile.



SE dubiti che hanno firmato, questa è una notizia falsa.


----------



## Nick (15 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Domanda però.... c'era prima di oggi?


L'altro giorno c'era


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Luglio 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> SE dubiti che hanno firmato, questa è una notizia falsa.



affatto. Perché non parla di firme. Ma che la trattativa ha avuto un progresso definitivo. Letteralmente.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (15 Luglio 2016)

Pasqualeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....ma dove . seiiiii??? 


[MENTION=1566]Fabiuzzo90[/MENTION] attenzione alle parole censurate. Non mascheratele coi puntini!


----------



## Victorss (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La TV di Stato cinese ha da poco annunciato che il giovane magnate Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan. L'annuncio è stato dato da un programma finanziario della TV di Stato che ha parlato di acquisto concluso, menzionando solo Robin Li come acquirente.
> 
> La notizia è letteralmente esplosa in Cina, tutti ne parlano nei servizi televisivi: Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan, spendendo 437M di dollari!
> 
> ...



Tutto molto bene.
Comunque intanto aspettate a festeggiare ragazzi, da quello che ho letto dall'articolo tradotto si parla di una conferma del proseguimento della trattativa che è in fase conclusiva. Quel che c'è di ottimo è che ora sappiamo che il capo cordata è Robin Li.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> affatto. Perché non parla di firme. Ma che la trattativa ha avuto un progresso definitivo. Letteralmente.



Troveranno sempre la virgola messa male per dubitare che esista qualcosa. Oramai questo è il giochino. Andranno avanti fino al closing.


----------



## Casnop (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> A questi livelli contano solo le smentite. Dubito abbiano firmato, ma la notizia della TV di Stato cinese ha tutte le vesti di una conferma governativa. Che in Cina è la massima conferma possibile.


Notizia con grado di certezza. E se la traduzione corretta è "ha acquistato", direi che ha certezza anche quest'ultima informazione. Stavolta la Gola Profonda di Campopiano potrebbe aver beffato anche lui, per proteggere la notizia più importante.


----------



## wfiesso (15 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Troveranno sempre la virgola messa male per dubitare che esista qualcosa. Oramai questo è il giochino. Andranno avanti fino al closing.



E aspetta a sentire che si inventeranno dopo il closing


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La TV di Stato cinese ha da poco annunciato che il giovane magnate Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan. L'annuncio è stato dato da un programma finanziario della TV di Stato che ha parlato di acquisto concluso, menzionando solo Robin Li come acquirente.
> 
> La notizia è letteralmente esplosa in Cina, tutti ne parlano nei servizi televisivi: Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan, spendendo 437M di dollari!
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Luglio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Notizia con grado di certezza. E se la traduzione corretta è "ha acquistato", direi che ha certezza anche quest'ultima informazione. Stavolta la Gola Profonda di Campopiano potrebbe aver beffato anche lui, per proteggere la notizia più importante.





carlocarlo ha scritto:


> SE dubiti che hanno firmato, questa è una notizia falsa.



In Cina hanno dato la trattativa come praticamente conclusa e Robin Li come futuro proprietario/capo cordata. Non hanno detto precisamente che hanno "firmato il preliminare".



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> affatto. Perché non parla di firme. Ma che la trattativa ha avuto un progresso definitivo. Letteralmente.



This.


----------



## Coripra (15 Luglio 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Tutto molto bene.
> Comunque intanto aspettate a festeggiare ragazzi, da quello che ho letto dall'articolo tradotto si parla di una conferma del proseguimento della trattativa che è in fase conclusiva. Quel che c'è di ottimo è che ora sappiamo che il capo cordata è Robin Li.



Difatti questo è il punto: non capisco dove siano tutti quelli che invocavano a gran voce almeno un nome della cordata.
Ora il nome c'è, detto dalla tv di stato cinese,NON smentito dall'interessato...


----------



## wfiesso (15 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Difatti questo è il punto: non capisco dove siano tutti quelli che invocavano a gran voce almeno un nome della cordata.
> Ora il nome c'è, detto dalla tv di stato cinese,NON smentito dall'interessato...



A nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia perché ora non hanno più motivo di lamentarsi di quello... al massimo.sparano frecciatine da 2 elementare su campopiano ma finisce li


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> In Cina hanno dato la trattativa come praticamente conclusa e Robin Li come futuro proprietario/capo cordata. Non hanno detto precisamente che hanno "firmato il preliminare".
> 
> 
> 
> This.


La domanda è una: Re, sei sicuro che la televisione cinese abbia parlato di un'acquisizione del Milan da parte di Baidu e non soltanto di un prosieguo della trattativa?


----------



## danykz (15 Luglio 2016)

Pasquale mi sta facendo ammalare, facciamo cosi, di solito accade il contrario di ciò che dico!! Fra 5 minuti NON uscirà un articolo di campopiano e tra 1 ora NON uscirà l'ufficialità della firma del preliminare della vendita del club AC Milan


----------



## Edric (15 Luglio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Pasquale mi sta facendo ammalare, facciamo cosi, di solito accade il contrario di ciò che dico!! Fra 5 minuti NON uscirà un articolo di campopiano e tra 1 ora NON uscirà l'ufficialità della firma del preliminare della vendita del club AC Milan



Le tradizioni sono importanti... bisogna rispettarle


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Luglio 2016)

Ma la cifra come mai SAREBBE così bassa? Poco più di 430 milioni non sono molti, si parlava di molti più soldi.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (15 Luglio 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma la cifra come mai SAREBBE così bassa? Poco più di 430 milioni non sono molti, si parlava di molti più soldi.



non è vero...stiamo parlando del 70%...la cifra è congrua...


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Luglio 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma la cifra come mai SAREBBE così bassa? Poco più di 430 milioni non sono molti, si parlava di molti più soldi.



e chissenefrega scusa? in teoria combacerebbe anche con il discorso fatto da Berlusconi all'uscita dall'ospedale, dove tutti gli davano del bugiardo quando parlò di aver preteso meno soldi per lui ma più per il Milan.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> non è vero...stiamo parlando del 70%...la cifra è congrua...



è un pò più bassa, perché non parlano esclusi i debiti. Il totale sarebbe 550/600 mln circa.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Luglio 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma la cifra come mai SAREBBE così bassa? Poco più di 430 milioni non sono molti, si parlava di molti più soldi.



Probabilmente nella cifra d'acquisto non si calcolano i circa 250 M di debiti che però rimangono sulle spalle del compratore.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> e chissenefrega scusa? in teoria combacerebbe anche con il discorso fatto da Berlusconi all'uscita dall'ospedale, dove tutti gli davano del bugiardo quando parlò di aver preteso meno soldi per lui ma più per il Milan.


Era giusto una curiosità, visto che nei giorni scorsi si parlava di ben altre cifre.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Luglio 2016)

Chi ha parlato per primo di Robin Li?
Chi se ne è altamente sbattuto delle "smentite" indirette?


Campopiano la fede, interista chi non crede


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> non è vero...stiamo parlando del 70%...la cifra è congrua...


Ma non dovevano prendersi l'80%? Per quello la cifra mi sembrava bassa.


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

*Campopiano: in Cina si parla di Robin Li ma la firma non c'è ancora. Arriverà la prossima settimana. *


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (15 Luglio 2016)

un'ora ad aspettare Campopiano e ha scritto un articolo dove non dice NULLA....pazzesco....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Luglio 2016)

*Campopiano: la CCTV2 (equivalente della nostra Rai 2) da il clamoroso annuncio in diretta TV, dando l'affare praticamente per concluso. Si parla di 437M di dollari per il 70% del Milan (ma in realtà dalle ultime si sarebbe arrivati all'80%). La TV di Stato quindi ha mandato in onda diversi servizi sull'argomento, affermando che l'accordo sarebbe praticamente fatto dopo 3 mesi di negoziazioni. Phoenix TV, contattando il colosso Baidu ha provato a cercare conferma ma ha ricevuto soltanto un NO comment. 
Ma cosa si dice in Italia? Le firme ancora non sono arrivate. Anche oggi Galatioto e Franzosi hanno lavorato tutto il giorno, definendo anche la questione del 20% che i cinesi dovranno rilevare tra 2/3 anni. Siamo ai dettagli finali, le parti si sono prese il week end per schiarirsi le idee e ritrovarsi ad inizio settimana prossima per concludere tutto. Da una parte Fininvest e dall'altra Robin Li, ormai molto più di una semplice indiscrezione.*


----------



## carlocarlo (15 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> A nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia perché ora non hanno più motivo di lamentarsi di quello... al massimo.sparano frecciatine da 2 elementare su campopiano ma finisce li



guarda che non siete nei dei grandi voi che ci credete ne degli scemi noi che non ci crediamo.

se vendiamo io sono stra felice.
non mi fido di campopiano si può?


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: la CCTV2 (equivalente della nostra Rai 2) da il clamoroso annuncio in diretta TV, dando l'affare praticamente per concluso. Si parla di 437M di dollari per il 70% del Milan (ma in realtà dalle ultime si sarebbe arrivati all'80%). La TV di Stato quindi ha mandato in onda diversi servizi sull'argomento, affermando che l'accordo sarebbe praticamente fatto dopo 3 mesi di negoziazioni. Phoenix TV, contattando il colosso Baidu ha provato a cercare conferma ma ha ricevuto soltanto un NO comment.
> Ma cosa si dice in Italia? Le firme ancora non sono arrivate. Anche oggi Galatioto e Franzosi hanno lavorato tutto il giorno, definendo anche la questione del 20% che i cinesi dovranno rilevare tra 2/3 anni. Siamo ai dettagli finali, le parti si sono prese il week end per schiarirsi le idee e ritrovarsi ad inizio settimana prossima per concludere tutto. Da una parte Fininvest e dall'altra Robin Li, ormai molto più di una semplice indiscrezione.*



Avanti spediti!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: la CCTV2 (equivalente della nostra Rai 2) da il clamoroso annuncio in diretta TV, dando l'affare praticamente per concluso. Si parla di 437M di dollari per il 70% del Milan (ma in realtà dalle ultime si sarebbe arrivati all'80%). La TV di Stato quindi ha mandato in onda diversi servizi sull'argomento, affermando che l'accordo sarebbe praticamente fatto dopo 3 mesi di negoziazioni. Phoenix TV, contattando il colosso Baidu ha provato a cercare conferma ma ha ricevuto soltanto un NO comment.
> Ma cosa si dice in Italia? Le firme ancora non sono arrivate. Anche oggi Galatioto e Franzosi hanno lavorato tutto il giorno, definendo anche la questione del 20% che i cinesi dovranno rilevare tra 2/3 anni. Siamo ai dettagli finali, le parti si sono prese il week end per schiarirsi le idee e ritrovarsi ad inizio settimana prossima per concludere tutto. Da una parte Fininvest e dall'altra Robin Li, ormai molto più di una semplice indiscrezione.*



Un'ora per sta porcata...vabbe come immaginavo...appuntamento a lunedì-martedì


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: la CCTV2 (equivalente della nostra Rai 2) da il clamoroso annuncio in diretta TV, dando l'affare praticamente per concluso. Si parla di 437M di dollari per il 70% del Milan (ma in realtà dalle ultime si sarebbe arrivati all'80%). La TV di Stato quindi ha mandato in onda diversi servizi sull'argomento, affermando che l'accordo sarebbe praticamente fatto dopo 3 mesi di negoziazioni. Phoenix TV, contattando il colosso Baidu ha provato a cercare conferma ma ha ricevuto soltanto un NO comment.
> Ma cosa si dice in Italia? Le firme ancora non sono arrivate. Anche oggi Galatioto e Franzosi hanno lavorato tutto il giorno, definendo anche la questione del 20% che i cinesi dovranno rilevare tra 2/3 anni. Siamo ai dettagli finali, le parti si sono prese il week end per schiarirsi le idee e ritrovarsi ad inizio settimana prossima per concludere tutto. Da una parte Fininvest e dall'altra Robin Li, ormai molto più di una semplice indiscrezione.*



E anche il 20% è risolto. Direi che mancano solo le firme di Pellegrino e Robin Li... glielo prenotiamo noi il volo o lo avrà già fatto lui?


----------



## ps18ps (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: la CCTV2 (equivalente della nostra Rai 2) da il clamoroso annuncio in diretta TV, dando l'affare praticamente per concluso. Si parla di 437M di dollari per il 70% del Milan (ma in realtà dalle ultime si sarebbe arrivati all'80%). La TV di Stato quindi ha mandato in onda diversi servizi sull'argomento, affermando che l'accordo sarebbe praticamente fatto dopo 3 mesi di negoziazioni. Phoenix TV, contattando il colosso Baidu ha provato a cercare conferma ma ha ricevuto soltanto un NO comment.
> Ma cosa si dice in Italia? Le firme ancora non sono arrivate. Anche oggi Galatioto e Franzosi hanno lavorato tutto il giorno, definendo anche la questione del 20% che i cinesi dovranno rilevare tra 2/3 anni. Siamo ai dettagli finali, le parti si sono prese il week end per schiarirsi le idee e ritrovarsi ad inizio settimana prossima per concludere tutto. Da una parte Fininvest e dall'altra Robin Li, ormai molto più di una semplice indiscrezione.*



può essere che hanno trovato l'accordo e primi giorni di settimana prossima Li venga in italia a firmare?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: la CCTV2 (equivalente della nostra Rai 2) da il clamoroso annuncio in diretta TV, dando l'affare praticamente per concluso. Si parla di 437M di dollari per il 70% del Milan (ma in realtà dalle ultime si sarebbe arrivati all'80%). La TV di Stato quindi ha mandato in onda diversi servizi sull'argomento, affermando che l'accordo sarebbe praticamente fatto dopo 3 mesi di negoziazioni. Phoenix TV, contattando il colosso Baidu ha provato a cercare conferma ma ha ricevuto soltanto un NO comment.
> Ma cosa si dice in Italia? Le firme ancora non sono arrivate. Anche oggi Galatioto e Franzosi hanno lavorato tutto il giorno, definendo anche la questione del 20% che i cinesi dovranno rilevare tra 2/3 anni. Siamo ai dettagli finali, le parti si sono prese il week end per schiarirsi le idee e ritrovarsi ad inizio settimana prossima per concludere tutto. Da una parte Fininvest e dall'altra Robin Li, ormai molto più di una semplice indiscrezione.*


Dai, settimana prossima si chiude. Ormai si è esposta la TV cinese, quindi si farà entro settimana prossima.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: la CCTV2 (equivalente della nostra Rai 2) da il clamoroso annuncio in diretta TV, dando l'affare praticamente per concluso. Si parla di 437M di dollari per il 70% del Milan (ma in realtà dalle ultime si sarebbe arrivati all'80%). La TV di Stato quindi ha mandato in onda diversi servizi sull'argomento, affermando che l'accordo sarebbe praticamente fatto dopo 3 mesi di negoziazioni. Phoenix TV, contattando il colosso Baidu ha provato a cercare conferma ma ha ricevuto soltanto un NO comment.
> Ma cosa si dice in Italia? Le firme ancora non sono arrivate. Anche oggi Galatioto e Franzosi hanno lavorato tutto il giorno, definendo anche la questione del 20% che i cinesi dovranno rilevare tra 2/3 anni. Siamo ai dettagli finali, le parti si sono prese il week end per schiarirsi le idee e ritrovarsi ad inizio settimana prossima per concludere tutto. Da una parte Fininvest e dall'altra Robin Li, ormai molto più di una semplice indiscrezione.*


Spero escano fuori anche le altre società che dovrebbero comprarci oltre a Li, se tutto va bene dovremmo avere dietro le spalle una garanzia di granito.


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: la CCTV2 (equivalente della nostra Rai 2) da il clamoroso annuncio in diretta TV, dando l'affare praticamente per concluso. Si parla di 437M di dollari per il 70% del Milan (ma in realtà dalle ultime si sarebbe arrivati all'80%). La TV di Stato quindi ha mandato in onda diversi servizi sull'argomento, affermando che l'accordo sarebbe praticamente fatto dopo 3 mesi di negoziazioni. Phoenix TV, contattando il colosso Baidu ha provato a cercare conferma ma ha ricevuto soltanto un NO comment.
> Ma cosa si dice in Italia? Le firme ancora non sono arrivate. Anche oggi Galatioto e Franzosi hanno lavorato tutto il giorno, definendo anche la questione del 20% che i cinesi dovranno rilevare tra 2/3 anni. Siamo ai dettagli finali, le parti si sono prese il week end per schiarirsi le idee e ritrovarsi ad inizio settimana prossima per concludere tutto. Da una parte Fininvest e dall'altra Robin Li, ormai molto più di una semplice indiscrezione.*



Si sono presi il weekend per schiarirsi le idee? Ma che va dicendo non ho parole...fuma di meno


----------



## mabadi (15 Luglio 2016)

Comunque visto la smentita di Fininvest aspetto #nerosubianco


----------



## Coripra (15 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Un'ora per sta porcata...vabbe come immaginavo...appuntamento a lunedì-martedì



Accontentati della conferma di Robin Li, mica un signor nessuno, ehhh?


----------



## Edric (15 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> un'ora ad aspettare Campopiano e ha scritto un articolo dove non dice NULLA....pazzesco....



Sicuro di aver letto lo stesso articolo che leggono tutti ? Perché chiaramente dice molte cose li.

Intanto : 


La tv di stato cinese considera raggiunto l'accordo
Sempre la tv di stato cinese indica in Robin Li il capo cordata
Il preliminare non è ancora materialmente firmato



Più altre informazioni sparse su cifre varie e affini


Se questo è non dire nulla.


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

*Sportmediaset: Finivest smentisce quanto riportato in Cina. *


----------



## ps18ps (15 Luglio 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Comunque visto la smentita di Fininvest aspetto #nerosubianco



smentita di fininvest?


----------



## kakaoo1981 (15 Luglio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> può essere che hanno trovato l'accordo e primi giorni di settimana prossima Li venga in italia a firmare?



questa frase :SIAMO AI DETTAGLI FINALI mi sta portando all'esasperazione 

Il buon pasquale questa volta si sta


----------



## Coripra (15 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Si sono presi il weekend per schiarirsi le idee? Ma che va dicendo non ho parole...fuma di meno



Dai prenditi anche tu il we!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Accontentati della conferma di Robin Li, mica un signor nessuno, ehhh?



ah ma guarda che io Robin lo davo x sicuro già dall'inizio!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (15 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Sicuro di aver letto lo stesso articolo che leggono tutti ? Perché chiaramente dice molte cose li.
> 
> Intanto :
> 
> ...


ammazza che scoop....lo diciamo da ore cosa dice la tv cinese


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Finivest smentisce quanto riportato in Cina. *



Le smentite si fanno in proprio, non tramite canali indiretti... e Fininvest dovrebbe saperlo bene


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Finivest smentisce quanto riportato in Cina. *



Comunicati ufficiali di Fininvest o sono gli "agganci" di quel poveraccio di Bargiggia?


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (15 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Finivest smentisce quanto riportato in Cina. *



Ma basta non se ne può più...non è possibile che non si sappia mai nulla di certo.


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La TV di Stato cinese ha da poco annunciato che il giovane magnate Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan. L'annuncio è stato dato da un programma finanziario della TV di Stato che ha parlato di acquisto concluso, menzionando solo Robin Li come acquirente.
> 
> La notizia è letteralmente esplosa in Cina, tutti ne parlano nei servizi televisivi: Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan, spendendo 437M di dollari!
> 
> ...




Aggiornato il primo post con tutte le news.

Quotate.


----------



## Aragorn (15 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Finivest smentisce quanto riportato in Cina. *



Attendo il comunicato ufficiale, della parola di questi ciarlatani non mi fido più


----------



## wfiesso (15 Luglio 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> guarda che non siete nei dei grandi voi che ci credete ne degli scemi noi che non ci crediamo.
> 
> se vendiamo io sono stra felice.
> non mi fido di campopiano si può?



Nessuno ha detto che siamo.dei, ma con le solite lagne avete rotto, c'è il nome di Robin Li, ancora c'è chi si continua a lagnare e spara melma a random, non posso lamentarmi di questo?


----------



## Zani (15 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Comunicati ufficiali di Fininvest o sono gli "agganci" di quel poveraccio di Bargiggia?


Ho letto l' """articolo""" dicono solo che hanno smentito senza citare fonti viroglettati o altro


----------



## Coripra (15 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ammazza che scoop....lo diciamo da ore cosa dice la tv cinese



non mi sembra che Campopiano avesse dichiarato che avrebbe fatto uno scoop.
Poi, scrivere un articolo che sta in piedi, possibilmente non sgrammaticato, farlo approvare dal capo redattore, inserirlo in rete, richiede il suo tempo


----------



## Edric (15 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ammazza che scoop....lo diciamo da ore cosa dice la tv cinese



Ah beh si su questo hai ragione 

D'altro canto nel suo ruolo è bene che si prenda il tempo necessario a verificare bene lo stato delle cose prima di postare news, specie visto che già così spesso si trova un'orda di gente pronta a rinfacciargli su twitter ogni minima "imprecisione"


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2016)

Mi pare i cinesi stiano forzando il braccio di ferro. Leggo cosi quanto accaduto in queste ultime ore. I cinesi vengono allo scoperto nel nome di li e fininvest.... smentisce????
Si sta forzando la trattativa. Ora è chiaro che è berlusconi il freno a tutto.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La TV di Stato cinese ha da poco annunciato che il giovane magnate Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan. L'annuncio è stato dato da un programma finanziario della TV di Stato che ha parlato di acquisto concluso, menzionando solo Robin Li come acquirente.
> 
> La notizia è letteralmente esplosa in Cina, tutti ne parlano nei servizi televisivi: Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan, spendendo 437M di dollari!
> 
> ...



Fininvest smentisce tramite canali secondari perché non può farlo tramite quelli ufficiali... ovvio  settimana prossima sapremo tutto. E a questo punto potrebbe essere proprio Robin a sbarcare a Milano per la firma.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (15 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Si sono presi il weekend per schiarirsi le idee? Ma che va dicendo non ho parole...fuma di meno



Ne hai ne hai


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Finivest smentisce quanto riportato in Cina. *


La smentita, tramite Sportmediaset, dopo più di un'ora? Avranno meditato se dare l'annuncio della cessione già oggi, ma per il momento hanno preferito smentire.


----------



## Coripra (15 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Ah beh si su questo hai ragione
> 
> D'altro canto nel suo ruolo è bene che si prenda il tempo necessario a verificare bene lo stato delle cose prima di postare news, specie visto che già così spesso si trova un'orda di gente pronta a rinfacciargli su twitter ogni minima "imprecisione"



bravo!


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Fininvest smentisce tramite canali secondari perché non può farlo tramite quelli ufficiali... ovvio  settimana prossima sapremo tutto. E a questo punto potrebbe essere proprio Robin a sbarcare a Milano per la firma.



Re, non ti pare che i cinesi abbiano la voglia di accelerare??


----------



## neversayconte (15 Luglio 2016)

La smentita non mi sembra urlata ma una voce sussurrata e debole.


----------



## Coripra (15 Luglio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi pare i cinesi stiano forzando il braccio di ferro. Leggo cosi quanto accaduto in queste ultime ore. I cinesi vengono allo scoperto nel nome di li e fininvest.... smentisce????
> Si sta forzando la trattativa. Ora è chiaro che è berlusconi il freno a tutto.



sono settimane che lo vado dicendo... che ne abbia azzeccata una pure io?


----------



## marcokaka (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: la CCTV2 (equivalente della nostra Rai 2) da il clamoroso annuncio in diretta TV, dando l'affare praticamente per concluso. Si parla di 437M di dollari per il 70% del Milan (ma in realtà dalle ultime si sarebbe arrivati all'80%). La TV di Stato quindi ha mandato in onda diversi servizi sull'argomento, affermando che l'accordo sarebbe praticamente fatto dopo 3 mesi di negoziazioni. Phoenix TV, contattando il colosso Baidu ha provato a cercare conferma ma ha ricevuto soltanto un NO comment.
> Ma cosa si dice in Italia? Le firme ancora non sono arrivate. Anche oggi Galatioto e Franzosi hanno lavorato tutto il giorno, definendo anche la questione del 20% che i cinesi dovranno rilevare tra 2/3 anni. Siamo ai dettagli finali, le parti si sono prese il week end per schiarirsi le idee e ritrovarsi ad inizio settimana prossima per concludere tutto. Da una parte Fininvest e dall'altra Robin Li, ormai molto più di una semplice indiscrezione.*



Ha fatto un gran lavoro fino a qualche giorno fa Pasquale, ma adesso sta solo cavalcando l'onda. E' un articolo nel quale non dice nulla di più di quello che già si sapeva e in alcuni tratti dell'articolo ho come l'impressione che stia supponendo delle cose senza saperle: 
"Anche oggi Galatioto e Franzosi hanno lavorato tutto il giorno, definendo anche la questione del 20% che i cinesi dovranno rilevare tra 2/3 anni. Siamo ai dettagli finali, le parti si sono prese il week end per schiarirsi le idee e ritrovarsi ad inizio settimana prossima per concludere tutto". 
Avrei potuto scrivere lo stesso articolo con la stessa genericità senza saper nulla...


----------



## mabadi (15 Luglio 2016)

una cosa non capisco campopiano afferma "e a questo punto potrbbe anche non essere una conglomerata cinese, data la potenza economica di Robin Li." 
ma fin'ora avevano parlato di altro ?? liquori evergrande stato cinese...????


----------



## arcanum (15 Luglio 2016)

la smentita fininvest sarebbe quanto scritto nella riga in fondo all'articolo su sportmediaset in cui si parla della cessione?


----------



## TheZio (15 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Comunicati ufficiali di Fininvest o sono gli "agganci" di quel poveraccio di Bargiggia?



"Previste per lunedì le visite mediche di Robin Li" semicit.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2016)

arcanum ha scritto:


> la smentita fininvest sarebbe quanto scritto nella riga in fondo all'articolo su sportmediaset in cui si parla della cessione?



Si, per ora solo quello. E un'altra smentita indiretta e insignificante a un sito che non si può nominare.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: la CCTV2 (equivalente della nostra Rai 2) da il clamoroso annuncio in diretta TV, dando l'affare praticamente per concluso. Si parla di 437M di dollari per il 70% del Milan (ma in realtà dalle ultime si sarebbe arrivati all'80%). La TV di Stato quindi ha mandato in onda diversi servizi sull'argomento, affermando che l'accordo sarebbe praticamente fatto dopo 3 mesi di negoziazioni. Phoenix TV, contattando il colosso Baidu ha provato a cercare conferma ma ha ricevuto soltanto un NO comment.
> Ma cosa si dice in Italia? Le firme ancora non sono arrivate. Anche oggi Galatioto e Franzosi hanno lavorato tutto il giorno, definendo anche la questione del 20% che i cinesi dovranno rilevare tra 2/3 anni. Siamo ai dettagli finali, le parti si sono prese il week end per schiarirsi le idee e ritrovarsi ad inizio settimana prossima per concludere tutto. Da una parte Fininvest e dall'altra Robin Li, ormai molto più di una semplice indiscrezione.*



Praticamente non è successo nulla e siamo slittati alla settimana prossima come già confermato da tutti i media..


----------



## carlocarlo (15 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Nessuno ha detto che siamo.dei, ma con le solite lagne avete rotto, c'è il nome di Robin Li, ancora c'è chi si continua a lagnare e spara melma a random, non posso lamentarmi di questo?



io non sto scrivendo piu, come molti altri. leggo solo gente che prende in giro con i cinesi non esistono ecc ecc.

punto primo
siamo slittando date da un mese.
punto secondo
non conosco una parola di cinese.
punto terzo
non conosco la reputazione della tv cinese.
punto quarto
se vendiamo tutti siamo contenti e se non vendono tutti siamo tristi.


----------



## Coripra (15 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Praticamente non è successo nulla e siamo slittati alla settimana prossima come già confermato da tutti i media..



Proprio nulla...

Tv di stato cinese/Robin Li... nulla di nulla


----------



## Edric (15 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> bravo!



Cioè per dire gli arriva anche roba di questo genere... vero è che in parte il suo ruolo lo richiede ma perr me è spesso fin troppo cortese


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> sono settimane che lo vado dicendo... che ne abbia azzeccata una pure io?



Te ne do atto. E' vero. E quanto accaduto ora sta facendo avvalorare la tua tesi. I cinesi che escono con un comunicato, Li che esce dal cono d'ombra.... mi pare tutto chiaro. Ora i cinesi ci sono, sappiamo chi sono e sappiamo che hanno fretta di chiudere. Tutta la pressione e la palla passano e berlusconi.


----------



## Gekyn (15 Luglio 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> io non sto scrivendo piu, come molti altri. leggo solo gente che prende in giro con i cinesi non esistono ecc ecc.
> 
> punto primo
> siamo slittando date da un mese.
> ...



Ormai abbiamo capito che il problema non è se vendiamo, ma quando vendiamo.....


----------



## Aragorn (15 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Praticamente non è successo nulla e siamo slittati alla settimana prossima come già confermato da tutti i media..



Il fatto che la TV di Stato abbia parlato di Ribin Li in manierà così esplicita mi ha molto galvanizzato. Vero che non è ancora ufficiale al 100% e che era un nome già uscito da tempo, ma viste le tanti voci negative uscite nell'ultimo mese direi che si può essere molto più ottimisti sull'affidabilità finanziaria della cordata.


----------



## wfiesso (15 Luglio 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> io non sto scrivendo piu, come molti altri. leggo solo gente che prende in giro con i cinesi non esistono ecc ecc.
> 
> punto primo
> siamo slittando date da un mese.
> ...



Io so a chi mi riferisco, non é uno in particolare, è non sei tu, "i cinesi non esistono" sono "risposte" ad altre provocazioni, come i bambini, botta e risposta. 
Sul resto puoi vederla come vuoi, ma da 3 mesi sentire "é tutta una farsa, non vendono, ah il mercato il mercato, i cinesi veri sono allInter" può far girare le balle? 

Con questo chiudo prima di essere bannato


----------



## wfiesso (15 Luglio 2016)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> Ha fatto un gran lavoro fino a qualche giorno fa Pasquale, ma adesso sta solo cavalcando l'onda. E' un articolo nel quale non dice nulla di più di quello che già si sapeva e in alcuni tratti dell'articolo ho come l'impressione che stia supponendo delle cose senza saperle:
> "Anche oggi Galatioto e Franzosi hanno lavorato tutto il giorno, definendo anche la questione del 20% che i cinesi dovranno rilevare tra 2/3 anni. Siamo ai dettagli finali, le parti si sono prese il week end per schiarirsi le idee e ritrovarsi ad inizio settimana prossima per concludere tutto".
> Avrei potuto scrivere lo stesso articolo con la stessa genericità senza saper nulla...



Dopo la bomba lanciata dalla Cina ha scritto un articolo x chiarire come stanno le cose realmente, visto che tutti stavamo già stappando dando la cosa x fatta... più di scrivere la verità non poteva fare


----------



## smallball (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La TV di Stato cinese ha da poco annunciato che il giovane magnate Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan. L'annuncio è stato dato da un programma finanziario della TV di Stato che ha parlato di acquisto concluso, menzionando solo Robin Li come acquirente.
> 
> La notizia è letteralmente esplosa in Cina, tutti ne parlano nei servizi televisivi: Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan, spendendo 437M di dollari!
> 
> ...



ci stiamo avvicinando sempre di piu'....


----------



## Coripra (15 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Io so a chi mi riferisco, non é uno in particolare, è non sei tu, "i cinesi non esistono" sono "risposte" ad altre provocazioni, come i bambini, botta e risposta.
> Sul resto puoi vederla come vuoi, ma da 3 mesi sentire "é tutta una farsa, non vendono, ah il mercato il mercato, i cinesi veri sono allInter" può far girare le balle?
> 
> Con questo chiudo prima di essere bannato



e io ti applaudo prima che ti bannino


----------



## wfiesso (15 Luglio 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Ne hai ne hai



E pure troppe


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Il fatto che la TV di Stato abbia parlato di Ribin Li in manierà così esplicita mi ha molto galvanizzato. Vero che non è ancora ufficiale al 100% e che era un nome già uscito da tempo, ma viste le tanti voci negative uscite nell'ultimo mese direi che si può essere molto più ottimisti sull'affidabilità finanziaria della cordata.



La patata bollente ora è tutta nelle mani di berlusconi. I cinesi non fanno mai nulla per caso e il comunicato della tv cinese non è casuale.. Secondo me sono davvero molto innervositi, non erano solo voci. Son riusciti ad uscire allo scoperto con nomi e cifre. Del resto, in un modo o in un altro, si doveva uscire da quella fase antipatica di stallo. Ora scommetto berlusconi sarà incavolato nero.


----------



## sion (15 Luglio 2016)

a me fa solo ridere che ancora ce gente che crede a campopiano che e' palesemnte uno che sa quanto noi e s' e' creato solo un nome non si sa perche


----------



## Corpsegrinder (15 Luglio 2016)

sion ha scritto:


> a me fa solo ridere che ancora ce gente che crede a campopiano che e' palesemnte uno che sa quanto noi e s' e' creato solo un nome non si sa perche



Campopiano in effetti dopo il 30 maggio non ne prende più una.
Per dire, prima ha detto "firma sicura entro il 15, non ci si sposta di un millimetro da quella data". Poi ha parlato di "cose logistiche" (qualsiasi cosa voglia dire un'espressione del genere), e infine ha scritto un pezzo in cui chiariva che dovevano ancora mettersi d'accordo su alcune cose.

Diciamo che cade sempre in piedi.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Luglio 2016)

Riassunto mio pensiero:
1)Campopiano probabilmente non ha più il contatto diretto con la trattativa. Lo si deduce chiaramente quando comincia a parlare del solo Robin Li e non di conglomerata. Ma se lo ha detto pure Berlusca che si tratta di investitori e non di uno solo....mi pare ovvio sia stato spiazzato da queste notizie dalla Cina. Si è semplicemente accodato aggiungendo qualcosa di discutibile.
Detto questo da ammirare la pacatezza nelle risposte e il fatto che non cavalca il sensazionalismo...
2) Finalmente abbiamo qualche nome, Robin Li di Baidu. Se non ci sarà una smentita del diretto interessato, e per smentita intendo una comunicazione ufficiale, credo possiamo essere certi della sua presenza come capocordata. 
Parlo di cordata perché comunque in Cina riportavano anche la presenza di Evergrande e Moutai. Aspettiamo ulteriori sviluppi.
Il primo nome è quello di Robin Li in ogni caso e già questa è una notizia positivissima. TUtti ci domandavamo come mai se siamo alla fine della trattativa non era ancora uscito un nome, dicasi uno. Finalmente è uscito, dalla tv cinese direttamente. 
3)Le cifre paiono inferiori rispetto a quello che si sapeva, ergo la frase di Berlusconi all'uscita dall'ospedale va considerata molto di più. E se tanto mi da tanto, è probabile che anche nel resto del discorso sia stato sincero; ovvero presenza di aziende a partecipazione statale (Moutai?) e investimenti corposi, 400 mln in due tre anni.
4) Ultimo punto: se Fininvest non fa un comunicato ufficiale di smentita, ma si limita a far "filtrare" non conferme, per me è sinonimo di chiusura vicinissima. Perché qui non si parla di notizie,rumors, e quant'altro, ma di bomba sganciata da CCTV2. Per molto meno hanno fatto smentite ufficiali, giusto per ricordarlo.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2016)

sion ha scritto:


> a me fa solo ridere che ancora ce gente che crede a campopiano che e' palesemnte uno che sa quanto noi e s' e' creato solo un nome non si sa perche



Questo non è corretto dirlo, a mio parere. Quando pasquale per primo ha parlato di fatti riguardanti la cessione gli altri non sapevano nemmeno cosa fosse. Questa è storia.


----------



## Edric (15 Luglio 2016)

sion ha scritto:


> a me fa solo ridere che ancora ce gente che crede a campopiano che e' palesemnte uno che sa quanto noi e s' e' creato solo un nome non si sa perche



Hai ragione dovremmo invece dar retta a quelli che scrivono di Lasagna al Milan immagino


----------



## Crox93 (15 Luglio 2016)

Neanche questa notizia mi esalta.
Finché non vedo firma per me possono essere tutti attendibili come tutti dei perdaballe.


----------



## sion (15 Luglio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Questo non è corretto dirlo, a mio parere. Quando pasquale per primo ha parlato di fatti riguardanti la cessione gli altri non sapevano nemmeno cosa fosse. Questa è storia.



pero' l'altra volta vedendolo in tv notavo che diceva esattamente quello che si era gia' letto o saputo da altre parti e mette tutto insieme..ormai secondo me approfitta di quando ne becco' una e sa che tutti pendono dalle sue labbre ma al momento per me spara solo boiate per attirare la gente.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2016)

Sull'ultimo campopiano ti di ragione. Molto probabilmente la sua fonte non gli passa più notizie e lui stesso mi pare molto nervoso in quanto a date. Ma del resto siamo nella fase decisiva ed è tutto in divenire...
Ogni giorno potrebbe esser quello buono.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (15 Luglio 2016)

io non capisco xkè l'hanno annunciato oggi se chiudono settimana prossima....è senza senso....poi nessuna smentita ufficiale di fininvest.....bo....


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> io non capisco xkè l'hanno annunciato oggi se chiudono settimana prossima....è senza senso....poi nessuna smentita ufficiale di fininvest.....bo....



perché a loro è arrivata oggi la notizia....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Luglio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Neanche questa notizia mi esalta.
> Finché non vedo firma per me possono essere tutti attendibili come tutti dei perdaballe.



Wow, perdaballe è un termine nuovo per me, è tipico di qualche regione in particolare?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (15 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> perché a loro è arrivata oggi la notizia....



ok ma per dare un annuncio del genere devi concordare con Fininvest....stiamo parlando di una notizia EPOCALE...


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (15 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Hai ragione dovremmo invece dar retta a quelli che scrivono di Lasagna al Milan immagino



Magari! Lo preferivo a Lapadula.


----------



## Edric (15 Luglio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Magari! Lo preferivo a Lapadula.



De gustibus 

Questo mi ricorda anche che su Lapadula nessuno ha mai scritto nulla se non a giochi fatti


----------



## mabadi (15 Luglio 2016)

Ma Galiatoto non aveva detto che presto avremmo conosciuto i nomi della cordata?
Oggi esce il primo
domani il secondo
domenica il terzo
lunedì la firma


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ok ma per dare un annuncio del genere devi concordare con Fininvest....stiamo parlando di una notizia EPOCALE...



No che c'entra. Quello lo deve fare la conglomerata.


----------



## wfiesso (15 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## Konrad (15 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Riassunto mio pensiero:
> 1)Campopiano probabilmente non ha più il contatto diretto con la trattativa. Lo si deduce chiaramente quando comincia a parlare del solo Robin Li e non di conglomerata. Ma se lo ha detto pure Berlusca che si tratta di investitori e non di uno solo....mi pare ovvio sia stato spiazzato da queste notizie dalla Cina. Si è semplicemente accodato aggiungendo qualcosa di discutibile.
> Detto questo da ammirare la pacatezza nelle risposte e il fatto che non cavalca il sensazionalismo...
> 2) Finalmente abbiamo qualche nome, Robin Li di Baidu. Se non ci sarà una smentita del diretto interessato, e per smentita intendo una comunicazione ufficiale, credo possiamo essere certi della sua presenza come capocordata.
> ...



Il tuo pensiero a mio parere è largamente condivisibile. E ti dirò di più, io sulla base delle "uscite" odierne mi sono fatto un ulteriore passo mentale:
- oggi è il 15 luglio (data ritenuta da molti ufficialmente segnante la fine dell'esclusiva). Galatioto ha raggiunto l'accordo definitivo sugli ultimi punti "spinosi" della trattativa e ha informato direttamente i suoi mandanti cinesi (ammesso e non concesso che, alle soglie del 2016, non ci sia stata anche una videoconferenza internazionale in cui si siano detti tutti i "si" del caso). L'affare dunque è virtualmente chiuso, pur in mancanza di firme che rappresentano MERA FORMALITA'. 
Essendoci lo Stato di mezzo, direttamente mediante azienda controllata o indirettamente (Robin Li è amico e "creatura" del Presidente Cinese, davvero pensate si muoverebbe esclusivamente di propria iniziativa anche se fosse l'unico compratore?), la TV di Stato da subito risonanza alla cosa, dando l'acquisto per fatto. Di fatto lo è....io ci scommetto.
Le smentite sono inesistenti o tanto timide da non credere. 
Adesso si prendono il weekend per mettere tutto nero su bianco e preparare la "celebrazione"...

Poi che ci sia solo Robin Li (che potrebbe da solo mangiare in testa a SB) o anche altri (di facciata) a me frega poco. 
Io credo che il MILAN SIA STATO CEDUTO OGGI. Con buona pace di firme su preliminari o closing


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2016)

Sappiamo un nome ragazzi, vi pare poco???
Se non altro ora ruiu non può fare più ironia e come lui altri. 
Non so come interpretare quanto accaduto con la notizia uscita in cina. Chiaro che mai un'emittente televisiva cinese farebbe uscire una notizia che possa risultare compromettente con una trattativa in corso e in una fase delicata. E allora???


----------



## mabadi (15 Luglio 2016)

comunque credo che la traduzione dell'articolo sia che comprerà il milan e non che ha comprato il milan
AC 米兰

【资讯】央视确认百度将收购AC米兰 李彦宏4.37亿美元搞定老贝


[ Informazioni] CCTV ha confermato Baidu acquisirà il Milan Li milioni di $ 437 per ottenere il vecchio guscio


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La TV di Stato cinese ha da poco annunciato che il giovane magnate Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan. L'annuncio è stato dato da un programma finanziario della TV di Stato che ha parlato di acquisto concluso, menzionando solo Robin Li come acquirente.
> 
> La notizia è letteralmente esplosa in Cina, tutti ne parlano nei servizi televisivi: Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan, spendendo 437M di dollari!
> 
> ...




OMG.
Hanno cancellato il video!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Luglio 2016)

Comunque vorrei ricordare a tutti che sia Berlusconi all'uscita dell'ospedale sia Galliani in conferenza stampa non hanno detto forse vendiamo o siamo in trattative, hanno praticamente dato tutto per già fatto.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Luglio 2016)

la smentita di fininvest è sul sito dell ANSA


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> OMG.
> Hanno cancellato il video!



vero lol. Se hanno fatto la frittata ormai è fatta perchè cancellarlo?


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> la smentita di fininvest è sul sito dell ANSA



sempre la stessa. Non è una smentita ufficiale.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> vero lol. Se hanno fatto la frittata ormai è fatta perchè cancellarlo?



La censura Cinese ha colpito ancora mi sa....


----------



## DannySa (15 Luglio 2016)

Ancora non ci credo che siamo ad un passo dal liberarci di Galliani e Berlusconi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> vero lol. Se hanno fatto la frittata ormai è fatta perchè cancellarlo?



Si sono accorti che Galliani non esiste, in realtà è Jabba the Hutt.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Luglio 2016)

*Pagni su Twitter: la tv di stato cinese (CCTV2)sostiene che a comprare il Milan sarà Baidu In realtà alla cordata partecipa Robin Li ma a titolo personale.*


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Luglio 2016)

*Campopiano su Twitter: 1) La tv di stato cinese non ha parlato di firme avvenute, ma di affare in via di conclusione.
2) Robin Li,come risultava all'inizio e come adesso confermano dalla Cina,non vuol dire che non ci siano altri investitori. Molto plausibile che lui possa essere con Baidu il capocordata, ma questo lo vedremo dopo.
3 il preliminare non potrà coincidere con il closing: stanno lavorando per un accordo che sarà poi sancito a fine settembre. Per la complessità della trattativa, è quasi tutto nel preliminare, ma il closing è per quella data.
4)l fatto che CCTV si sia esposta così, vuol dire che la notizia è più che fondata. 
5) Eviterò di parlare di date.*


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (15 Luglio 2016)

Io come sempre aspetto le firme.

Comunque Robin Li l'aveva confermato anche Forchielli, che aveva invece smentito Jack Ma.
Di Evergrande parlava Bloomberg già nel 2014, vedremo.

Dirò la mia, se fossero davvero 3/4 investitori importanti, anziché 7/8, io preferirei, perché "quando ci son troppi galli a cantar, non fa mai giorno".

Speriamo questa storia finisca presto, perché ad oggi siamo con un allenatore da centroclassifica (spero che mi smentisca), e col capocannoniere della serie B, e non si vede via d'uscita.


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Luglio 2016)

E fatta! La CCTV oggi solo conferma quanto detto circa 2 mesi fa quando parlavano di Robin Li (capo cordata) e compagnia come adquirenti del Milan, e tutto vero!!! ricordo che ne parliamo di quella notizia anche nel forum con casnop, re e gli altri ragazzi... manca poco manca quasi nulla per finire questo incubo, parliamo di imprenditori come Robin Li! Quindi WOOOWWW! forse anche io questa notte vomito...


----------



## DannySa (15 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Pagni su Twitter: CCTV tv statale cinese sostiene che a comprare il Milan è Baidu (70% a 437mln). In realtà alla cordata partecipa Robin Li a titolo personale.*



Sì è normale, questi hanno messo su un fondo da 1,5 mlrd quindi è plausibile che non ci sia il solo Robin dentro, da solo probabilmente non si sarebbe mai messo, ma con dietro lo stato e altre società interessate ad investire in una squadra di calcio è stato piuttosto semplice, alla fine da quando s'è chiusa la trattativa con Bee (dicembre 2015, ufficialmente in gennaio) è stato contattato Galatioto che nel giro di 3 mesi ha imbastito questa trattativa che se tutto va come deve andare è stata una cessione piuttosto veloce considerando il valore del club e le cifre importanti, ergo mi aspetto serietà dai nuovi proprietari.
Stanno comprando il Milan non certo il Uallaritempton.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Luglio 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> E fatta! La CCTV oggi solo conferma quanto detto circa 2 mesi fa quando parlavano di Robin Li (capo cordata) e compagnia come adquirenti del Milan, e tutto vero!!! ricordo che ne parliamo di quella notizia anche nel forum con casnop, re e gli altri ragazzi... manca poco manca quasi nulla per finire questo incubo, parliamo di imprenditori come Robin Li! Quindi WOOOWWW! forse anche io questa notte vomito...







Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La TV di Stato cinese ha da poco annunciato che il giovane magnate Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan. L'annuncio è stato dato da un programma finanziario della TV di Stato che ha parlato di acquisto concluso, menzionando solo Robin Li come acquirente.
> 
> La notizia è letteralmente esplosa in Cina, tutti ne parlano nei servizi televisivi: Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan, spendendo 437M di dollari!
> 
> ...


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

*L'Ansa riporta un virgolettato di Fininvest:"Indiscrezioni infondate".*


----------



## Casnop (15 Luglio 2016)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Il tuo pensiero a mio parere è largamente condivisibile. E ti dirò di più, io sulla base delle "uscite" odierne mi sono fatto un ulteriore passo mentale:
> - oggi è il 15 luglio (data ritenuta da molti ufficialmente segnante la fine dell'esclusiva). Galatioto ha raggiunto l'accordo definitivo sugli ultimi punti "spinosi" della trattativa e ha informato direttamente i suoi mandanti cinesi (ammesso e non concesso che, alle soglie del 2016, non ci sia stata anche una videoconferenza internazionale in cui si siano detti tutti i "si" del caso). L'affare dunque è virtualmente chiuso, pur in mancanza di firme che rappresentano MERA FORMALITA'.
> Essendoci lo Stato di mezzo, direttamente mediante azienda controllata o indirettamente (Robin Li è amico e "creatura" del Presidente Cinese, davvero pensate si muoverebbe esclusivamente di propria iniziativa anche se fosse l'unico compratore?), la TV di Stato da subito risonanza alla cosa, dando l'acquisto per fatto. Di fatto lo è....io ci scommetto.
> Le smentite sono inesistenti o tanto timide da non credere.
> ...


Analisi completa e condivisibile. Possiamo affermare che, considerata la solennità della fonte, siano da ritenersi concluse le negoziazioni per la formazione dell'accordo contrattuale, che verrà sottoscritto a brevissimo termine, presumibilmente nei primi giorni della prossima settimana. Sulla composizione del consorzio, è da ritenersi che, conformemente a quanto riportato, il soggetto di riferimento sia questo gruppo industriale, con core su energie rinnovabili e web search, #6 per classe di fatturato in Cina, stima Forbes, di cui hanno parlato le fonti più accreditate sin dall'inizio (Bloomberg, Campopiano, Festa), e che dovrebbe essere proprio quel Baidu di cui parla CCTV oggi. Cifre confermate, una parte delle quali immediatamente erogabili per il mercato estivo del club. Iniziamo questo percorso, finalmente, ma apriamo gli occhi su quelle che sono le reali esigenze del club, su cui non potremo consentire che vi siano rinunce o compromessi. Il Milan deve essere riportato nel luogo dove è sempre stato. Nell'Olimpo del calcio, accanto agli dei del pallone, ad insegnare cosa sia vittoria nel bel gioco.


----------



## Casnop (15 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'Ansa riporta un virgolettato di Fininvest:"Indiscrezioni infondate".*


Smentita Fininvest sulla prima trascrizione della traduzione del servizio della TV di Stato cinese. Ci può stare, a proposito della estrema precisione sui fatti.


----------



## Aragorn (15 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'Ansa riporta un virgolettato di Fininvest:"Indiscrezioni infondate".*



Ma queste smentite cosa riguarderebbero ? il fatto che il Milan sia stato già ceduto o anche la presenza di Robin Li nel gruppo con cui stanno trattando ?


----------



## Casnop (15 Luglio 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Ma queste smentite cosa riguarderebbero ? il fatto che il Milan sia stato già ceduto o anche la presenza di Robin Li nel gruppo con cui stanno trattando ?



Credo la prima. Sulla seconda dovrebbe meglio esprimersi Baidu.


----------



## sballotello (15 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Luglio 2016)

si ma perché hanno tolto il video?


----------



## FK87 (15 Luglio 2016)

Io mi chiedo perché LI o Baidu non smentiscono e Baidu si trincera dietro un NO COMMENT...Poi credere che la TV di stato Cinese dica Fesserie...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Luglio 2016)

FK87 ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo perché LI o Baidu non smentiscono e Baidu si trincera dietro un NO COMMENT...Poi credere che la TV di stato Cinese dica Fesserie...



Ma infatti, le smentite tramite Sportmediaset e la stessa Ansa contano zero. Fininvest faccia un bel comunicato e poi ne riparliamo. Anzi, in questo caso visto che si parla di coinvolgimento di Robin Li, dovrebbe essere quest'ultimo a smentire. Ma fino ad ora nessun comunicato.


----------



## mabadi (15 Luglio 2016)

io credo che la smentita riguardi che il milan sia già stato ceduto e non sul nome della capo cordata sul quale non si sono pronunciati


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'Ansa riporta un virgolettato di Fininvest:"Indiscrezioni infondate".*



Te pareva...mah, mai una gioia


----------



## Ciachi (15 Luglio 2016)

Allora?!?? Come procede? Vi ho lasciati 3 ore fa che "eiaculavate a spruzzo e con le mutande croccanti"....  ed ora?!?


----------



## martinmilan (15 Luglio 2016)

A questo punto credo anche io che sia stato un pasticcio mediatico cinese e la firma possa essere realmente avvenuta..
ma... domanda: perchè tutti escludono il sabato e la domenica per eventuale comunicati??


----------



## martinmilan (15 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'Ansa riporta un virgolettato di Fininvest:"Indiscrezioni infondate".*



Che comunicato forte,secco e prentorio!! ha proprio stroncato sul nascere qualsiasi illazione!


----------



## DannySa (15 Luglio 2016)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Allora?!?? Come procede? Vi ho lasciati 3 ore fa che "eiaculavate a spruzzo e con le mutande croccanti"....  ed ora?!?



Si ripone mestamente il Moutai in frigo.


----------



## Ciachi (15 Luglio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Si ripone mestamente il Moutai in frigo.



Ah ecco!!! Mi pareva troppo bello per essere.....Milan !!!


----------



## Casnop (15 Luglio 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> io credo che la smentita riguardi che il milan sia già stato ceduto e non sul nome della capo cordata sul quale non si sono pronunciati


Viene riportata una dichiarazione riferibile ad un officer di Baidu International che parla di "comunicazione inesatta" di CCTV sul coinvolgimento di Baidu nell'affaire-Milan. Probabilmente si allude ad una presenza diretta di Li ovvero a quella del gruppo cinese ma per una quota di minoranza, non di controllo. Vedremo, manca poco.


----------



## martinmilan (15 Luglio 2016)

Ora si aspetta solo che il presidente di Moutai,Robin Li e Xu Jiayin tornino dal weekend in barca per leggere i loro comunicati di smentita..


----------



## Casnop (15 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ora si aspetta solo che il presidente di Moutai,Robin Li e Xu Jiayin tornino dal weekend in barca per leggere i loro comunicati di smentita..


Hanno ottimi uffici stampa che lavorano per loro. Con i mezzi attuali, poi, Li può smentire in tempo reale mentre sta facendo una immersione in trimix a 80 metri di profondità. Suggerirei allora una buona deco con Nitrox 36 e poi ossigeno puro dai sei metri onde evitare spiacevoli episodi di narcosi, e magari confondere il Milan con i Wolves...


----------



## martinmilan (15 Luglio 2016)

Ripropongo la domanda: perchè danno tutti per scontato che la firma/annuncio non possa avvenire nel weekend??


----------



## martinmilan (15 Luglio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Hanno ottimi uffici stampa che lavorano per loro. Con i mezzi attuali, poi, Li può smentire in tempo reale mentre sta facendo una immersione in trimix a 80 metri di profondità. Suggerirei allora una buona deco con Nitrox 36 e poi ossigeno puro dai sei metri onde evitare spiacevoli episodi di narcosi, e magari confondere il Milan con i Wolves...



Il fatto che tutti e 3 non smentiscano ufficialmente una notizia che è girata in tutti i Tg cinesi ,pure quelli di finanza, mi sembra la prova finale che siano dentro...YUPPI!!!!


----------



## Ciachi (15 Luglio 2016)

Scusatemi se è già stato scritto, ma Campopiano ha detto che " il Milan è stato acquistato da Robin li" ma che la firma ci sarà la prossima settimana!! È vero?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Luglio 2016)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Scusatemi se è già stato scritto, ma Campopiano ha detto che " il Milan è stato acquistato da Robin li" ma che la firma ci sarà la prossima settimana!! È vero?



Leggi il primo post aggiornato.


----------



## Schism75 (15 Luglio 2016)

Ma sapete cosa? Ma chissene frega. Facessero quello che voglio. Magari mi sbaglio, ma la stagione mi pare segnata. Tanto anche se ci sarà la firma o quello che volete in questo mercato verrà speso "poco", dopo 3 stagioni fallimentari. E spendere poco ad agosto significa acquistare al mercato delle pulci. In mani poi al solito noto, si avvereranno gli scenari peggiori. Come lo scorso anno. Un'altra stagione mediocre, altro tempo perso. Il Milan ce lo stanno ammazzando. E non li perdonerò mai. Mai. Spero di sbagliarmi in maniera grossolana.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Luglio 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ma sapete cosa? Ma chissene frega. Facessero quello che voglio. Magari mi sbaglio, ma la stagione mi pare segnata. Tanto anche se ci sarà la firma o quello che volete in questo mercato verrà speso "poco", dopo 3 stagioni fallimentari. E spendere poco ad agosto significa acquistare al mercato delle pulci. In mani poi al solito noto, si avvereranno gli scenari peggiori. Come lo scorso anno. Un'altra stagione mediocre, altro tempo perso. Il Milan ce lo stanno ammazzando. E non li perdonerò mai. Mai. Spero di sbagliarmi in maniera grossolana.



No, sono d'accordo, se il tetto è 50 mln in mano a Galliani sempre settimi arriviamo. La speranza è che se firmano subito anticipano qualche colpo, ma se così non fosse possono firmare quando vogliono.


----------



## Casnop (15 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Il fatto che tutti e 3 non smentiscano ufficialmente una notizia che è girata in tutti i Tg cinesi ,pure quelli di finanza, mi sembra la prova finale che siano dentro...YUPPI!!!!


Baderei alla sostanza: le negoziazioni sono concluse, that's a deal. Il resto, francamente, è cibo per i giornalisti.


----------



## Ciachi (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Leggi il primo post aggiornato.



Thanks


----------



## martinmilan (15 Luglio 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ma sapete cosa? Ma chissene frega. Facessero quello che voglio. Magari mi sbaglio, ma la stagione mi pare segnata. Tanto anche se ci sarà la firma o quello che volete in questo mercato verrà speso "poco", dopo 3 stagioni fallimentari. E spendere poco ad agosto significa acquistare al mercato delle pulci. In mani poi al solito noto, si avvereranno gli scenari peggiori. Come lo scorso anno. Un'altra stagione mediocre, altro tempo perso. Il Milan ce lo stanno ammazzando. E non li perdonerò mai. Mai. Spero di sbagliarmi in maniera grossolana.


In realtà per il terzo posto basta veramente poco per essere competitivi dato che nessuna apparte la juve si è rinforzata..anzi la Roma si è pure indebolita...se firmano prossma settimana e hanno bloccati Pjaca kovacic e un altro già colmiamo il gap con inter e fiore e ci mettimo un piccolo gradino sotto la Roma in attesa di vedere che fa il Napoli con Higuain..


----------



## martinmilan (15 Luglio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Baderei alla sostanza: le negoziazioni sono concluse, that's a deal. Il resto, francamente, è cibo per i giornalisti.




ci attendono giorni di trepidante attesa.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> In realtà per il terzo posto basta veramente poco per essere competitivi dato che nessuna apparte la juve si è rinforzata..anzi la Roma si è pure indebolita...se firmano prossma settimana e hanno bloccati Pjaca kovacic e un altro già colmiamo il gap con inter e fiore e ci mettimo un piccolo gradino sotto la Roma in attesa di vedere che fa il Napoli con Higuain..



Per il terzo posto servono *minimo *100 mln.


----------



## martinmilan (15 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> No, sono d'accordo, se il tetto è 50 mln in mano a Galliani sempre settimi arriviamo. La speranza è che se firmano subito anticipano qualche colpo, ma se così non fosse possono firmare quando vogliono.



Considerando che l'hanno tirata per le lunghe fino alla nausea spero anzi credo che abbiano inserito anche clausole per un mercato dignitoso...altrimenti non mi spiegherei il fatto che galliani tratti giocatori così costosi..


----------



## martinmilan (15 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per il terzo posto servono *minimo *100 mln.



se vabbè ahahah...


----------



## Schism75 (15 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> In realtà per il terzo posto basta veramente poco per essere competitivi dato che nessuna apparte la juve si è rinforzata..anzi la Roma si è pure indebolita...se firmano prossma settimana e hanno bloccati Pjaca kovacic e un altro già colmiamo il gap con inter e fiore e ci mettimo un piccolo gradino sotto la Roma in attesa di vedere che fa il Napoli con Higuain..


Dal terzo posto ci mancano 24 punti. quei 3 giocatori (davanti ai quali c'è un grosso se) non basteranno. Occorreva rifare più di mezza squadra e ringiovanirla. Cambiare completamente centrocampo, prendere 1 centrale forte e uno futuribile. Sostituire Bacca e prendere un esterno d'attacco/trequartista di grande potenziale.

Con i soldi papabili per il mercato non si farà nulla di questo.


----------



## martinmilan (15 Luglio 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Dal terzo posto ci mancano 24 punti. quei 3 giocatori (davanti ai quali c'è un grosso se) non basteranno.


La roma cedendo Pjanic ha perso il 30 % del suo potenziale...Il Napoli se cede Higuain perde il 50 %

Noi con 50 milioni possiamo anche prendere Pjaca e Arda Turan,Kovacic in prestito con riscatto obbligatorio nel 2017 e stessa cosa Musacchio in un operazione stile Benatia...4 colpi e la rosa si stravolge..


----------



## Doctore (15 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per il terzo posto servono *minimo *100 mln.



Non bastano perche a parte quei 3/4 giocatori degni gli altri sono da metà classifica.


----------



## DannySa (15 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per il terzo posto servono *minimo *100 mln.



Più 50 per la difesa e 60 per il reparto avanzato.
100 mln per il centrocampo.
Bisogna sganciare 150 mln minimo.


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La TV di Stato cinese ha da poco annunciato che il giovane magnate Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan. L'annuncio è stato dato da un programma finanziario della TV di Stato che ha parlato di acquisto concluso, menzionando solo Robin Li come acquirente.
> 
> La notizia è letteralmente esplosa in Cina, tutti ne parlano nei servizi televisivi: Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan, spendendo 437M di dollari!
> 
> ...




.


----------



## Schism75 (15 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> La roma cedendo Pjanic ha perso il 30 % del suo potenziale...Il Napoli se cede Higuain perde il 50 %
> 
> Noi con 50 milioni possiamo anche prendere Pjaca e Arda Turan,Kovacic in prestito con riscatto obbligatorio nel 2017 e stessa cosa Musacchio in un operazione stile Benatia...4 colpi e la rosa si stravolge..


Ma ancora con ste operazioni stile Benatia! Se eravamo in grado di farle lo avremmo già fatto. I soldi per il prestito ci sono, dalla cessione di El Sharaawi. Invece noi non conosciamo questa strada. Solo cifra intera.
Eppoi Arda Turan e kovacic sono giocatori che non ti danno quello che ci serve. Migliorano un po' (forse). Forse arriviamo quinti. La verità è che del Milan non interessa a nessuno.


----------



## martinmilan (15 Luglio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Non bastano perche a parte quei 3/4 giocatori degni gli altri sono da metà classifica.



Come quelli della Juve prima di vincere lo scudetto...
Poi son bastati 50-60 milioni ,acquisti azzeccati,un buon allenatore e hanno svoltato.
Noi con 60-70 milioni,allenatore bravo e ambizioso e l'aria fresc di una nuova società potente e ambiziosa potremmo svoltarealla grande...siamo pur sempre il Milan e in casa con potenziali 60000 persone di media giochiamo con un uomo in più..


----------



## diavolo (15 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per il terzo posto servono *minimo *100 mln.



Dioende da chi è che gestisce i 100 milioni,mettendoli in mano al condom è probabile che peggiori il piazzamento della scorsa stagione


----------



## __king george__ (15 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> In realtà per il terzo posto basta veramente poco per essere competitivi dato che nessuna apparte la juve si è rinforzata..anzi la Roma si è pure indebolita...se firmano prossma settimana e hanno bloccati Pjaca kovacic e un altro già colmiamo il gap con inter e fiore e ci mettimo un piccolo gradino sotto la Roma in attesa di vedere che fa il Napoli con Higuain..



ma pjaca non è praticamente già della juve?


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Luglio 2016)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Dioende da chi è che gestisce i 100 milioni,mettendoli in mano al condom è probabile che peggiori il piazzamento della scorsa stagione



Tra l'altro. Per me servono 3 ottimi giocatori tipo da 30 mln l'uno, uno in difesa, uno in mezzo (più un altro a sostegno), e un fantasista/esterno.

Comunque torniamo on topic, appena firmano apro una discussione apposita magari.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La TV di Stato cinese ha da poco annunciato che il giovane magnate Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan. L'annuncio è stato dato da un programma finanziario della TV di Stato che ha parlato di acquisto concluso, menzionando solo Robin Li come acquirente.
> 
> La notizia è letteralmente esplosa in Cina, tutti ne parlano nei servizi televisivi: Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan, spendendo 437M di dollari!
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Ciachi (15 Luglio 2016)

Pero una cosa non mi è chiara ( o meglio...più di una cosa!! ) : ma se il closing non avviene prima della fine di settembre,se non ci sono soldi, e se c'è il rischio (a questo punto mi sembra da considerare) che la cosa alla fine non vada in porto!!!!.... Beh allora come si fa per questa stagione?? A questo punto anche tutte le figure di melma che stiamo facendo sul mercato sono chiare!!! Quindi....di cosa ci agitiamo? Cosa aspettiamo? Il "convento" questo passa...e non è quello "cinese"... Si faranno i soliti scambi con preziosi, parametri zero e vecchi catorci inutili...vedi Sosa, arbeloa,vangioni etc...


----------



## MarcoMilanista (15 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma pjaca non è praticamente già della juve?



Pare che firmi domani, oppure il giorno dopo, oppure il giorno dopo del dopodomani.


----------



## kakaoo1981 (15 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## mabadi (16 Luglio 2016)

A me pare che la cifra che metteremo sul mercato non sarà resa nota dopo la fregatura dell'anno scorso.
Si spenderà quanto servirà.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (16 Luglio 2016)

[MENTION=1768]WyllyWonka91[/MENTION] no copia-incolla


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La TV di Stato cinese ha da poco annunciato che il giovane magnate Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan. L'annuncio è stato dato da un programma finanziario della TV di Stato che ha parlato di acquisto concluso, menzionando solo Robin Li come acquirente.
> 
> La notizia è letteralmente esplosa in Cina, tutti ne parlano nei servizi televisivi: Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan, spendendo 437M di dollari!
> 
> ...


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Luglio 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> A me pare che la cifra che metteremo sul mercato non sarà resa nota dopo la fregatura dell'anno scorso.
> Si spenderà quanto servirà.



Io questo fatto della fregatura non l'ho mica capito. Berlusconi ha investito solo ed esclusivamente perchè qualcuno gli ha promesso che gli avrebbero ridato indietro i soldini??? Perchè altrimenti non avrebbe messo un euro?? Bene, si faccia da parte allora REGALANDO il milan perchè chi non ha soldi non può tenere in mano il milan. 
Punto secondo , se si dovesse spendere per quanto servirebbe non basterebbero 300 mln!!!!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Luglio 2016)

Nasce tutto da quella maledetta estate del 2012.
Vendita di Ibra e thiago e poi il nulla assoluto.
Decadenza totale. Niente Champions niente soldi da investire. Deprezzamento totale della rosa e circolo vizioso verso il basso.

Qualcuno ricorda se Ibra e thiago siano stati venduti entrambe per soli 64 milioni??????


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Luglio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Nasce tutto da quella maledetta estate del 2012.
> Vendita di Ibra e thiago e poi il nulla assoluto.
> Decadenza totale. Niente Champions niente soldi da investire. Deprezzamento totale della rosa e circolo vizioso verso il basso.
> 
> Qualcuno ricorda se Ibra e thiago siano stati venduti entrambe per soli 64 milioni??????


Nasce tutto quella maledetta estate del 2007.


----------



## Coripra (16 Luglio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Nasce tutto da quella maledetta estate del 2012.
> Vendita di Ibra e thiago e poi il nulla assoluto.
> Decadenza totale. Niente Champions niente soldi da investire. Deprezzamento totale della rosa e circolo vizioso verso il basso.
> 
> Qualcuno ricorda se Ibra e thiago siano stati venduti entrambe per soli 64 milioni??????





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nasce tutto quella maledetta estate del 2007.



Avete ragione entrambi: il 2007 è stato il primo colpo di accetta molto ben assestato, il 2012 ha spezzato la linfa vitale.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nasce tutto quella maledetta estate del 2007.



Il Milan è finito a Istanbul.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Luglio 2016)

E dire che su quella base davvero si potevano far crescere dei ragazzi promettenti. Invece abbiamo tesserato solo bolliti...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La TV di Stato cinese ha da poco annunciato che il giovane magnate Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan. L'annuncio è stato dato da un programma finanziario della TV di Stato che ha parlato di acquisto concluso, menzionando solo Robin Li come acquirente.
> 
> La notizia è letteralmente esplosa in Cina, tutti ne parlano nei servizi televisivi: Robin Li ha acquistato il Milan, spendendo 437M di dollari!
> 
> ...



*Quotate e restiamo on topic*


----------



## pazzomania (16 Luglio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ricorda se Ibra e thiago siano stati venduti entrambe per soli 64 milioni??????



Ho due cosiderazioni:

1) Purtroppo non c'erano ancora i prezzi folli di oggi

2) Gli sceicchi hanno contante, tanto contante.............. tipo bancali di banconote........


----------



## Milanista 87 (16 Luglio 2016)

Come sempre , io attendo annunci e firme . Dei rumors , dei flitra pessimismo e degli articoli barocchi mi interessa il giusto . Zero . 
Faccio notare che dopo Di Stefano che riusciva a far filtrare pessimismo , abbiamo un Campopiano che da oltre un mese da date a caso (e non è il solo compresi Montanari . Festa e Pagni ) , arrivando a dire in TV una data certa con al massimo un ritardo di tre giorni salvo rimangiarsi tutto la mattina dopo . Perlomeno ha capito che di date non deve darne più
Nonostante le due correnti di pensiero , positiva e negativa , si scontrino su questa cosa a oggi non c'è più nessun media che sappia con certezza della trattativa . Come già detto , Campopiano , dopo una ottima prima fase dove aveva agganci , da un mese sta prendendo tempo e non ne sa più degli altri . 
In quanto alla televisione di stato cinese , ci sono due letture . 
Il fatto che Fininvest non abbia smentito con un comunicato ufficiale 
E il mancato annuncio ufficiale della vendita
Più passano i giorni e per il mercato è un problema . 
Nonostante molti dicano non sia un problema , a me di stare un anno senza coppe non va . 
Soldi cinesi che siano . Alla Europa League ci tengo , altro che coppa di Serie B .
Si sbrigassero .


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## Edric (16 Luglio 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Nonostante molti dicano non sia un problema , a me di stare un anno senza coppe non va .
> Soldi cinesi che siano . Alla Europa League ci tengo , altro che coppa di Serie B .
> Si sbrigassero .



Onestamente invece a me dell'Europa League invece non frega, ne è mai fregato, assolutamente nulla, nemmeno considerando la situazione in cui ci hanno trascinato negli ultimi anni. 

E' una coppa adatta alle squadre "minori" e, quindi, sono le squadre "minori" che se ne dovrebbero preoccupare.
Di certo non il Milan.


----------



## Milanista 87 (16 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Onestamente invece a me dell'Europa League invece non frega, ne è mai fregato, assolutamente nulla, nemmeno considerando la situazione in cui ci hanno trascinato negli ultimi anni.
> 
> E' una coppa adatta alle squadre "minori" e, quindi, sono le squadre "minori" che se ne dovrebbero preoccupare.
> Di certo non il Milan.



Questi sono i risultati degli anni di Berlusconi e Galliani .
Dopo gli anni del dominio non possono passare dal tutto al niente
La mentalità Europea vale solo per la Champions , delle coppe minori frega niente , come per il campionato . 
La El da un posto diretto alla Champions e porta a fare una finale di Supercoppa Europea
E l'albo d'oro recita che la hanno vinta squadra che hanno vinto la Champions
Buttare via una stagione è folle .


----------



## SmokingBianco (16 Luglio 2016)

E comunque non è da non considerare un dettaglio: il 18 luglio cadono i 30 anni di presidenza Berlusconi al Milan, secondo me se vuol fare una cosa in pompa magna, quello è il giorno giusto.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Luglio 2016)

SmokingBianco ha scritto:


> E comunque non è da non considerare un dettaglio: il 18 luglio cadono i 30 anni di presidenza Berlusconi al Milan, secondo me se vuol fare una cosa in pompa magna, quello è il giorno giusto.



Ed è pure il mio compleanno....
Scusa se è poco....
Magari.... Una ciucca doppia. Champagne e moutai.


----------



## SmokingBianco (16 Luglio 2016)

Se cade il 29 ancora meglio, madonna cosa non bevo


----------



## Corpsegrinder (16 Luglio 2016)

SmokingBianco ha scritto:


> E comunque non è da non considerare un dettaglio: il 18 luglio cadono i 30 anni di presidenza Berlusconi al Milan, secondo me se vuol fare una cosa in pompa magna, quello è il giorno giusto.





SmokingBianco ha scritto:


> Se cade il 29 ancora meglio, madonna cosa non bevo



Ma si, firmiamo il preliminare il 18 luglio: sabotiamo il calciomercato, ma almeno ci togliamo lo sfizio di festeggiare l'anniversario di presidenza di Silvione. Anzi, ho un'idea migliore: chiudiamo il 29. Non di luglio, ma di settembre, così firmiamo il giorno del suo compleanno.


----------



## Edric (16 Luglio 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Questi sono i risultati degli anni di Berlusconi e Galliani .
> Dopo gli anni del dominio non possono passare dal tutto al niente
> La mentalità Europea vale solo per la Champions , delle coppe minori frega niente , come per il campionato .
> La El da un posto diretto alla Champions e porta a fare una finale di Supercoppa Europea
> ...



Che una coppa come l'europa league, *quando ci dovessimo trovare a giocarla*, si debba comunque *cercare di vincerla* è un conto... e allora sono perfettamente d'accordo.

Altra cosa è invece (per una squadra con la storia del Milan) *porsi come obiettivo* una coppa che, volenti o nolenti, è al massimo un *premio di consolazione*.

Accontentarsi, *in ambito sportivo*, è una comoda e rapida strada per la mediocrità ed è l'antitesi di una mentalità vincente.

Per usare le parole di uno dei massimi esponenti di questa mentalità *una grande squadra come il Milan* dovrebbe sempre cercare di ragionare così:


----------



## Ciachi (16 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## Ciachi (16 Luglio 2016)

[MENTION=987]Ciachi[/MENTION] devi riportare notizie non tuoi commenti a notizie non presenti.


----------



## __king george__ (16 Luglio 2016)

.


----------

